# so ready!



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

First I want to say I LOVE these boards.  They're awesome.   I first crossed paths (so to speak) with W8 on "the other" boards and she mentioned this site to me.  So glad she did!

Anyway - as I log my nutrition and training here please please anyone and everyone feel free to jump in with advice.  I've learned so much from people that way and I don't want to stop now!

Quick background - I'm 31 years old.  5' 9" and 136.  Bodyfat is at 18% and I'd like it to be around 12%.  Love muscle - love love love it so I'd be happy to put on some more.  I'm tall and my arms and legs are really long and I have a very small waist so I don't worry about getting bulky.  I've got room for it lol.

I don't have a digital camera of a scanner.  I'm going to check out snapfish and also see about getting some of my old contest pictures put on disc so I can post them here.  I have no clue how to do that stuff so give me some time....

Good to be here.  Please don't hesitate to suggest changes etc.
I'm really determined!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

I'll post yesterday's eating and training:

Meal 1:

4 egg whites (hard boiled)
2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 Tbs. natural peanut butter

multi vitamin
1 xenadrine

Meal #2

Labrada Lean Body MRP

Meal #3

5 oz grilled chicken breast
1/2 a small/medium sized yam

Meal #4

1 can water packed tuna
salad greens/veggies
balsalmic vinegar

1 more Xenadrine
5 grams glutamine (just started glutamine this week)

Meal #5

(after gym)
Whey protein shake (Sportpharma Just Whey)
with banana blended in
and more glutamine (5 g)

Right before bed - nonfat cottage cheese for a slower release protein.


Training - LEGS

been finding that squats are bothering my lower back lately so taking a break from them for now.

Leg Presses - 4 sets
Leg Extensions - 4 sets
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts - 4 sets
Leg Curls (seated) - 3 sets
Seated Calf Raises - 4 sets


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

training split looks like this (just changed to this in Feb)

Mon - off
Tues - chest
Wed - back & abs
Thurs - legs
Fri - off
Sat - shoulders
Sun - bis and tris

my big challenge - I MUST start doing cardio.  I never do and I hate it but that doesn't help me get leaner!

plan to start with just 20 minutes 3-4 times a week.  not much I know but better then none.  i always find an excuse or reason not to do it so that has to stop!  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

hey cool you started one over here to


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

yep - dare i say it....i think i like it here better.  probably still more traffic the other place but still liking it here better.

i see you and kuso are buddies?  lol


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

Hello NG! Glad to see you're doing online diaries. Really would like to see your pics when you get them!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

ng, lol yeah we get along.  he's cool.

I like it better to, everybody is more friendly and alot more fun. Over here they also seem to want to help more when you have questions.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Looks good Nike.  Very clean diet.  What kind of comps have you done?

BTW, damn you are tall woman!  

If squats are hurting your back but you still want to add muscle, you can do heavy leg presses.  Also a good alternative to squats in addition to presses are hack squats (which support your lower back) and sissy squats (don't support your back but you don't need a lot of weight to get that deep down burn.)

Good luck....I'll be watching!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

heeeeyyyy!  i forgot about sissy squats.  i used to do them last and wow did they burn.  i'm going to add those back in.

haven't done hacks in ages either.  will probably alternate between leg presses and hacks and then always do the extensions, sissy squats, stiff legged deadlifts, leg curls and calves.

i have pitiful calves but they are making slow progress

i only did the one contest.  it was called the World Gym Classic.  it was so long ago....Vince Taylor was guest posing.  i know a lot more about dieting now.  made so many mistakes then.  still learning lots.

thanks again for reminding me about sissy squats!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Have you tried a pre-exhaust routine for you legs?  You won't need nearly as much weight on the squat bar after the isolation movements so it shouldn't hurt your back.  Squats are not the do-all, end-all of leg exercises like some people say but I love them so much I'd hate to think of having to eliminate them completely.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

me too.  i hate leaving them out.
i was only using 95 lbs and my lower back just on the left was feeling very odd.  sort of half hurting and half fluttery.  felt like something was getting pinched (?)

it was like that 3 times in a row so i just figured i should stop.  weird how nothing ever bothers my back but now these seem to.

think i should go even lighter and try again in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Squats are not the do-all, end-all of leg exercises like some people say but I love them so much I'd hate to think of having to eliminate them completely.



Actually, squats are the be-all end-all execise.  Period.  Not only do they stimulate muscle growth in every fibre from the waist down, but heavy squats cause a release in growth hormone like no other exercise.  This release has carry over effects for mass (and fat loss) into every other bodypart.

So if your body can take it, you should be doing squats.  I have bad knees but always try to do them heavy.  Some days I have to go lighter and some days I can only do 3/4 reps, but I always try to do them.  Actually, I started a Leg Journal this week.

But, Albob, I do agree that if the heavy weigh hurts your back one way around that is to pre-exhause!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2002)

i've had knee surgery and i still managed to squat.  i know i got more gains from squatting than from anything else.

to be honest if my knee were hurting i'd be more likely to just do them anyway.  but i've never ever had back pain before and this feels so odd.  i'm only using 95 lbs when it starts to hurt.

i just figured if i didn't cut it out i might get hurt and not be able to train at all.  hard to know if i should work through it or not.  it's not terrible unbearable pain.  just definitely not something i'm used to (back pain)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i just figured if i didn't cut it out i might get hurt and not be able to train at all.  hard to know if i should work through it or not.  it's not terrible unbearable pain.  just definitely not something i'm used to (back pain)



Yeah I agree -- that's why I offered the alteratives.  Give it a rest and then go back after a few weeks and see.  My importance of squats post was really just a reply to the comment that it wasn't the be-all end-all.


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Have you tried a pre-exhaust routine for you legs?  You won't need nearly as much weight on the squat bar after the isolation movements so it shouldn't hurt your back.  Squats are not the do-all, end-all of leg exercises like some people say but I love them so much I'd hate to think of having to eliminate them completely.




I`ve just recently switched to adding squats last in my leg workout as I was constantly re injuring my lower back.....and even with the lower weight it`s still kicking my ass, without the back troubles


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve just recently switched to adding squats last in my leg workout as I was constantly re injuring my lower back.....and even with the lower weight it`s still kicking my ass, without the back troubles




KUSO, you actually work out???


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> KUSO, you actually work out???




  Now don`t go being a smartass 

LMAO

I have to workout the train timetable all the time as it`s always changing.....I have to workout my transportation costs for work to get reimbursed monthly etc etc etc....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> me too.  i hate leaving them out.
> i was only using 95 lbs and my lower back just on the left was feeling very odd.  sort of half hurting and half fluttery.  felt like something was getting pinched (?)
> 
> ...



Another thing I've started doing that seems to take a lot of pressure off my back is to do a good hard ab workout before working legs.  With my abs good and tight from the workout they provide even more support during squats, taking pressure off my back.  I know I SHOULD be concentrating on keep my abs tense anyway, it just seems that it's easier to do that after working them.  Give it a try and see what happens.  



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, squats are the be-all end-all execise. Period. Not only do they stimulate muscle growth in every fibre from the waist down, but heavy squats cause a release in growth hormone like no other exercise. This release has carry over effects for mass (and fat loss) into every other bodypart.



(Don't tell anyone Twin Peak, this is how I truely feel but didn't want to get into the age old argument about "You HAVE to squat vs. No you don't.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

Achem -- can't slip that by me!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi All - Had a good weekend.  Usually my diet falls apart on weekends.  Not because of major cheating (just little cheats) but usually because I wind up going too long without eating and don't get nearly enough protein.

Saturday was totally on track.  Trained shoulders.

Smith Machine Presses - 4 sets.
Stripped weight off the bar twice on last set (planned to do it that way) when I couldn't complete any more reps at current weight.

Then side laterals (db) for 4 sets. 

Finished with rear delt machine.  Thinking of moving that to back day.

Sunday - diet not as good.  no major cheats.  more carbs then usual - had a bowl of rice at night which I wouldn't usually do and didn't get in enough protein but still not too bad.  Will do better next weekend!

Trained arms - biceps were ez bar curls then db curls on incline bench.  Triceps - skull crushers and then cable pushdowns.

Made me happy this morning to see vein in my biceps again.  Small progress at least.

Diet back on track today.

No gym tonight but WILL do cardio.  That's the last piece I've been skipping.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds like a solid weekend!  Keep it up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds like it's coming along. Now get that cardio goin


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2002)

yep - i'm fresh out of excuses now dvlmn!

really, the only think left for me with cardio is to actually do it.
ohwell.  i put up a hell of a fight!  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

lmao yes you have, so now I'm gonna check every stinking day just to make sure you do.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2002)

oh if that made you laugh you better sit down.

saturday i've somehow gotten roped into doing a 5 mile run/walk for charity.

i might die.  it's entirely possible.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

If you add up all the distances I have run in my entire life I don't think it would equal 5 miles.  Okay maybe just barely.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oh if that made you laugh you better sit down.
> 
> saturday i've somehow gotten roped into doing a 5 mile run/walk for charity.
> ...



are you sure your not here in SJ. I had somebody ask me to do one of those next weekend to. But I'm going to be in San Diego on business trip, so luckily I won't be attempting to run/walk/crawl that far  

you'll do great though. just pace yourself.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2002)

it's the Jimmy Stewart.  not even sure where it is.  i know it's in LA area and it's sunday morning.  i'm being kidnapped sat so i can't flee the state.

i truly know i couldn't run a mile right now.  damn shame.  i think if it as my ironic punishment for not starting my cardio sooner.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

ahhhh, a bit sadistic **efg**

lol, nope it wasn't the same one. My friend is going to be in the one up here in San Jose. 

But no resting til sunday either. You get to do cardio tonight


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2002)

no lifting last night. clean day of eating: 

meal 1: 
4 egg whites (hard boiled) and 2 yolks 
1/2 cup oatmeal 
1 Tbs natural peanut butter 

meal 2: 
Labrada Lean Body Low Carb MRP 

meal 3: 
1/4 lb. ground turkey breast 
1/2 small yam 

meal 4: 
can tuna (water packed) 
salad greens w/balsalmic vinegar 

meal 5: 
chicken breast (grilled) 
steamed brocolli 

I'm looking for something to replace the Labrada Lean Body Lo Carb MRP.  It tastes good and I like the breakdown:

230 cals
42 grams protein
12 grams carb
2 grams fat

but it's pretty expensive.  


did my cardio. (don't fall over dvlmn666)  i'm in shock myself.

15 minutes on the bike then right away switched to the stairs for another 15 minutes.   i know it's pitiful - but i'm not going to lie....it was so freakin' hard for me.  i was part pleased with myself for actually doing it and part disgusted that it was so hard.  geesh.

chest tonight and will do cardio again. happy happy joy joy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

good job, proud of you.  

hey when I first starteed 15 minutes on teh stairs kicked my a$$ majorly. Now I'm able to go for 60 min at level 8. Soon to kick it up another level.

Just give it time, and stay consistent. You'll get were you want soon I know you will.

Yeah, seem like that to me to, the sups I like always end up being expensive. 

I'm going to try some new protein, that ISSA M3, it's supposed to have 3 diff types of protein in it. Plus about the same split as that MRP you mentioned. I'll let ya know if it tastes any good.  Only I think the carbs are lower, but then you could add some fruit possibly.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2002)

yeh - please let me know.  it's bad enough spending the money.  worse to spend it and hate every minute.

i love my whey for after gym.  not sure if i'm looking for protein powder or mrp.  know i need something to keep protein up during the day that doesn't mean another meal.  i hate eating it all as it is.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

if your mostly looking for protein I think the protein drinks would be the better choice.  MRP's from what I've noticed have higher carbs in them with about the same Protein and Fat.  I usually have a harder time keeping carbs lower when I eat real foods. So when I add in the Protein drinks, at the end of the day I usually come really close to the split I'm looking for. Sometimes maybe a little over in Protein but that's not a bad thing.

I'll let you know, I'll probably start the new protein on monday.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

chest last night.  went pretty well but for some reason flyes and pec dec aren't doing it for me lately.  feeling them a lot more in my shoulders then i want to be.  cable crossovers are a nice finisher that i really feel in my chest but it's never easy getting that machine free.

looked like this:

incline db presses 4 sets
25x 12
30x 11
35 x 8
35 x 8 - little nudge from the spotter on the very last rep

hammer machine press
3 sets
25 lb plates x 10 for 3 sets  (actually only got 9 reps last set)

finished with flat bench flyes - just 2 sets b/c the shoulders were feeling funky.  fine today though

did 30 minutes on the treadmill.  actually jogged a few times.  i was so glad to be done.

started Creatine Clear.  shocked me because it tastes good.  looked pretty nasty sitting in that glass but it wasn't

eating was clean but found i was pretty hungry last night.  managed not to cheat though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

On the Pec and Flyes make sure you don't hunch or round your shoulders twords the top. I'd mentioned something similar to what you said to my buddy at the gym, and he said my form was good until that last squeeze. So I started to concentrate and keep my shoulders pinned back so they couldn't round, and it felt more concentrated on my pecs.   Hope that helps.

From everything I've read, when you get hungry later like that have a protein drink. It'll help you with recovery over night as well as help keep your metabolism up through more of the night. 

It's been working for me, I have one right before I go to bed now. Only seems like when I wake up I'm really hungry now though. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Nice workout.  Ever try low-pull cable crossovers?  One of my favorites and really hits the upper chest.

So what is Creatine Clear?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

i like the low cables for chest!

Creatine Clear uses a sodium transport system instead of the insulin spike to get the creatine into the muscles.   It comes in little packets and there is a 5g dosage of creatine in each one.  It's made by FSI Nutrition and they don't suggest a loading stage.  You just use one packet in water after your workout.

It was designed (mainly) as a creatine transport system for women to minimize the "bloat" most all women get from using creatine monohydrate (far worse bloat than men ever experience) 

Creatine clear is an effervescent formula that utilizes the citrate form of creatine.  It claims to have higher absorbancy rates and I've read good things indicating it may well be true.

Creatine Clear was designed for those worried about bloat caused by creatine supplementation, but any formula utilizing Creatine Citrate avoids water retention and bloat. From what I could gather, the Clear formula is meant to create an even higher absorbancy than other effervescent formulas. The solution dissolves and is "clear" meaning that you can't see any particles floating in your drink or at the bottom of your glass. 

I've heard good things - but I'll reserve judgement for awhile.  Now I can only say that it tastes ok!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_ So I started to concentrate and keep my shoulders pinned back so they couldn't round, and it felt more concentrated on my pecs.



What he said.  
On any and all chest exercises it's beneficial to begin by putting your shoulders in the correct position and that's BACK.  Visualize pinching and holding a pencil between your shoulder blades.  Keep them in that position through the entire movement.  That will take your deltoids out of play and better isolate your pecs.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

yep - that shoulder thing has helped me hugely with chest especially presses.  i sort of tuck them underneath me before starting the set.  it raises your chest higher and does isolate better.

for some reason i've got a pinchy sorta hurt thing going on on the right side where my front delt meets my chest.  hurts on flat bench with bar but not on db presses.  doesn't hurt with hammer machine either (incline or flat).  i can do inclines on the smith fine too.

it's just the pec dec machine and flyes and flat barbell presses that seem to bother it.  i can usually find a spot with the pec dec that won't hurt.  usually if i stand instead of sit and go farther forward.

i'm working around it ok for the most part and it never hurts other times.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

Patient to Dr.:  Doc, it hurts when I do this.

Dr. to Patient:  Then don't do that!!!

I've found that hand position is everything when trying to avoid a shoulder "twinge".  For the very reason you mentioned I haven't done a bench press in more years than I can count.  It's nothing but dumb bells for me.  With the DB's I can turn my hands slightly palms in and get a great pec work out with no pain.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

yep.  i usually can find a spot that works! 

i definitely over did bench presses when i started lifting.  a very nice old man approached me one day in the gym to let me know that it probably wasn't good to bench 5 days a week.  lol - i'm serious!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

lol, i hate barbell benching, always kills my shoulder.  Heck all that stuff does no matter how careful I am on form. I have the same problem my buddy does, but luckily haven't pushed it to the point were there is no pain the next day. 

and hey albob gimme a break that was when I first started, and I've only been at this for 2 yrs now. And serious about it for 1.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_and hey albob gimme a break



Give you a break?  What do you people think I am, some kind of pornalasshole?   Seriously, I only wish I knew as much as you two when I only had one or two years of lifting experience.  You're doing great.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

oh don't wish to do what i did....the wasted years!

i lifted for 3 years with crazy over the top dedication.  i read everything.  i trained with anyone and everyone who seemed to know more then me.  i did a show and took home my trophy.  did i mention how hugely incredibly over trained i was?

so i decided to take some time off.

turned into oh....about 7 YEARS off!  can't go back but it still makes me mad to think about it.  damn kids today - can't tell them a damn thing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Give you a break?  What do you people think I am, some kind of pornalasshole?   Seriously, I only wish I knew as much as you two when I only had one or two years of lifting experience.  You're doing great.



nah, was just razzin ya. Keep up the hard work dude. and of course keep pornalizing to your hearts content.  

Thanks for the compliment, I've just decided I want to do more than just work on computers the rest of my life. so am taking the time to learn as much as I can about this.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

ng how old are you?  Wow, 7 yrs off, right now I feel bad when I take a week off. 

well being overtrained and still winning shows alot of determination.  But this time just take it easy and the results will come back.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

yep - i think i've learned at least.  

i'm 31 now (sigh)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

31 isn't old!!! You only have 3 yrs on me. Just for some reason I though you were like 26 or 27. So was like, dang she was that hardcore into it at 18.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

*SIGH*  Children.  Mere children.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

albob, you made my day!

dvlmn - keep thinking i'm 26 or 27!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

back last night.  felt ok.

did 4 sets of wide grip pull downs
followed by 4 sets of T bar rows and
2 sets of hypers

something isn't right with my diet though.  i've been feeling weak and sort of vaguely nauseous in the afternoons and at night.  not sure if i need more food or if i just need to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

what's your diet looking like right now?  What times are you eating?  But sounds like your just not eating at the right times possibly.  I'll try to help.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

MEAL 1 8:30 
1/2 cup oatmeal (the old fashioned cook kind - no flavors etc) 
1 Tbs. natural peanut butter 
4 egg whites hard boiled and 2 yolks 
1 tsp. mayo 

(I've been doing this sort of deviled egg thing adding the mayo to the 2 yolks. Maybe I shouldn't be having mayo and pb ?) 

MEAL 2 11:30 
Labrada Lo Carb Lean Body MRP 
here's the stats on one: 
230 calories 
2 grams fat 
42 grams protein 
12 grams carbs 

MEAL 3 2:30 
either grilled chicken breast or grilled turkey breast (4-5 oz) 
1/2 a medium sized sweet potato/yam 

MEAL 4 5:30 
1 can tuna (water packed) 
1 Tbs mayo 

MEAL 5 8:45 or 9:00 (this is the after gym meal) 
Protein shake with ice and banana 
I know I probaby have to let that banana go. It's just so yummy.  
The protein powder I use has 3 grams carbs in it. Is that ok? 

I was going to do that 50/30/20 protein carb fat split but then started reading more on the lower carb higher fat stuff and to be honest - i think I'm making a mess and have to pick one and stick with it.  But I have no idea which one!

Help? I'm ready to make any and all necessary changes to add some muscle and lose the fat. 

Supplements: Multi Vitamin, Glutamine (just started last week) and Creatine Clear (just started Tuesday). Not sure if I should keep the Lean Body MRP or not. It does have 12 grams carbs even if it is "low carb". The convenience and protein is nice but I don't know if it's a good choice or not.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

I think the reason your getting hungry and have no energy by the end of the day is because you eat the majority of your carbs way early in the day. 

What time do you wake up and go to be usually?  You might be able to try what I've been doing. 

But your carb intake looks good, just may have to adjust when you eat it.

:


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

i'm up at 6:00 leave the house by 6:30 
i'm so NOT a morning person so i do most everything i can the night before.

get to work just after 8:00

leave work at 5:30 home around 7:00
leave for the gym around 7:30 home around 9:00
bed around 11:00

i was worried 'bout carbs too late in the day.  maybe i should move them later though for energy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

hmmm try this.

6:15-6:30 have a protein drink, maybe with some Flax Seed Oil (i didn't use to take it, but since I started it helps me not get so terribly hungry within the 3 hrs til the next time I eat)
9:30 have your meal #1
12:30 have your meal #3 
4:00 have meal #4
7:00 have your MRP the extra carbs here will help you keep the NRG in the gym better. your meal #2
9:00 or when done with your workout, have your protein drink wiht the fruit. The fruit helps increase the supply of nutrient to your muscles for better recovery.
11:00 or right before bed, take another 1/2 serving of protein with half serving of flax oil. 


this should keep your metabolism from slowin down so much over night, while helping to keep enough protein to keep your hard earned muscles.

I'm not an expert by any means, but give this a try and see how your energy levels are. Don't be so paranoid about the carbs. From the looks of it you are doing an awesome job with them, but don't forget going this low on carbs you will have to every 4th or 5th day have a higher carb day so your body doesn't adapt to the low carbs.

Your making progress.  can't wait to see pix. 

Let me know if your going to give this a try.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

ok, now I feel dumb lol, w8 knows so much more than me 

but hey I'm learning

her answer under nutrition kicks a$$.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

she knows so much.  i thought i had it nailed - but not quite.

and i do think the timing is a big part of my trouble too.  i like your schedule.  makes sense.

now be honest - just how nasty is flax?  (taste)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> now be honest - just how nasty is flax?  (taste)



Its not THAT bad.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

better or worse then glutamine?  (if you've ever taken it in plain water - the glutamine not the flax)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

Glut is worse in plain water but it is TOTALLY different.  Flax oil is an oil.  It sorta tastes like a spoonful of peanut oil.  Not great but not horrible.  (its way better than fish oil....yuk!)


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

i should be able to buy flax at any health food store right?  dont' think mail order would work since you have to refrigerate it - right?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

it's not great, but not terrible. Yeah GNC has it, and I'm sure pretty much any health food store would. 

yeah it should be refridgerated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't refrigerate and I get it by mail.  Do you refridgerate your olive oil?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

i don't refrigerate olive oil but i know you should with flax.  it should also be in a dark colored bottle to keep out light.  (this from the girl who's never bought it lol)  plan to get it today though.  going to rework the diet and try low carb and higher fats.

anyway - last night was legs.  i'm already sore this morning which is not a good sign.  usually if i get sore it won't be for at least 24 hours - typically 36 on legs.  so i think i'm in for it!

did leg presses 4 sets

leg extensions 3 sets

stiff legged deadlifts 3 sets.  can't seem to do this with a slight bend in my knees like you should.  i just lock my knees always!  even when i just stand i lock them back.  ohwell

lying leg curls 3 sets.  had planned to do seated but the machine was occupied.  this was a good change.

seated calf raises 4 sets

then did cardio - treadmill on 8 incline.  only 20 minutes but at least i did it.  still hate it.   lol


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

forgot to mention.  lost my mind when i got home and ate french toast.  i suck.


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i suck.




 There is to be no free advertising on this board


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

i thought that might get a response.  you get bonus points for taking the obvious easy comment and making it hilarious.


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

It`s only 5:00 in the morning here....it takes a little while to warm up to the creative comments


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

you're warm and toasty


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you're warm and toasty




 Don`t know why, but talk like that`ll make me horny


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

oh i've got the hang of it!

somehow i feel just a bit better about the french toast pig out.

no syrup by the way.  (gonna run with that one?)


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oh i've got the hang of it!
> 
> no syrup by the way.



Well, it ain`t hanging anymore  

And NO strup???? you must be doing something wrong.....come over here and practice a little more...


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2002)

changing up the diet big time starting monday.  i'll be posting as i go.  more details now though.  fitday and i will need to be close friends.

day off friday.

shoulders today. 

4 set smith machine presses
4 sets side laterals
3 sets rear delt machine

cardio still to come.  30 minutes something lame like the recumbent bike b/c i'm still lame in that area.

cardio and eating veggies = my challenges!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2002)

things are good.  didn't blow my eating this weekend.  ironic too because i'm starting a whole new diet plan today.  glad that didn't become an excuse to mess up all weekend.

really starting to see some changes now.  my arms look the most different.  veins!  so weird that i like veins to show.  

no gym tonight.  will just get in 20-30 minutes are cardio.  i still hate it.  i'm sure i always will.

new diet has me hungry today even though the calories are actually more then i'm used to.  all kinds of details in the nutrition section.  i'll just log it here.

meal 1
sportpharma just whey 3 scoops
4 frozen strawberries
3 Tbs whipping cream

meal 2
2 hard boiled eggs
3 more whites (hard boiled too)
1/2 large cucumber

meal 3
can tuna
chopped celery
1 Tbs mayo

meal 4
4 oz chicken breast (grilled)
1 cup brocolli with 1 Tbs flaxseed oil

meal 5
same as meal 1

meal 6
can tuna
chopped celery
1 Tbs mayo

TOTALS
1749 calories
205 grams protein
87 grams fat
31 grams carb

I live in fear of fat...so this is a big leap of faith for me.
I know that cutting carbs works well for me.  The adding fats in is all new territory.  The reading I've done and other peoples great success with it has me convinced though.

Will do this today, Tues & Wed.
Then last meal Thurs pm I'll carb up with oatmeal, sweet potato and banana.  (again - details in Nutrition forums - check out the posts by Dr. Pain and W8Lifter)

Back to low carbs again and carb up Sun pm.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2002)

nearly forgot - drinking TONS of water.  trying as hard as i can and still only 3 1/2 liters down.  i'll adjust (i think?)


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2002)

i never would have guessed that drinking enough water would be the hardest part on the new diet.  so far it is.  

here's the meals today:

meal 1:  whey shake (1 1/2 servings) 
              w/ 4 frozen strawberries
              3 Tbs whipping cream.

i hate eating this early but if i don't there's no way to get in 6 meals.  i really don't like it though.

meal 2:  1/2 cucumber
              1 whole egg hard boiled
              4 egg whites
              1/2 yolk
              10 black olives.

not sure if those black olives were ok.  probably.

meal 3:   1 can tuna
              chopped celery (1 big stalk)
              1 Tbs. mayo

meal 4:    4 oz grilled chicken breast
                1 cup brocolli
                1 Tbs flax

meal 5:    1 1/2 servings whey (shake)
                4 frozen strawberries
                2 Tbs whipping cream had 2 instead of 3 b/c of pb 
                1/2 Tbs peanut butter (had to)

meal 6:     1 can tuna
                 1 stalk celery
                 1 Tbs mayo


TOTALS:  1765 calories  199 grams protein   37 grams carbs
                89 grams fat.

Feeling good basically.  Sometimes I worry b/c this is more calories then I usually have but I will have faith!

Actually seeing real changes in my upper body.  Much more defined in my arms and shoulders.  Lower body is still lagging.

Tanita scale (which I don't trust) said my bodyfat was 17% last night.  I don't trust the number but it is good to see that it's going down.  Weight hasn't moved.  I'm fine with that - if the weight stays the same and I get leaner then I figure I'm holding onto muscle and maybe adding some (I hope)

Trained chest tonight.

Flat Bench DB Press

12x20 (warm up) 
10x30
9x30
10x25

Incline DB Presses
11x25
10x25
9x25

One set on pec deck - wasn't feeling great so switched to cable crossovers.

Love the crossovers b/c I can really squeeze at the end with no shoulder involvement.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 24, 2002)

i'm loving this diet so far.  2 days in and i see changes.  i was watching carbs really close before i started but this is good....sometimes i freak out when i see my total fat grams for the day but i have faith.  (99% of the time)

looking forward to carbing up tomorrow night.  suddenly banana seems like cheesecake or better.

training back tonight.  

still have to get my water intake up higher.   i've only been getting about 4 liters a day and i know that isn't enough.  will do better - today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi Girl. It looks like your doing really Great!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks for dropping by and offering encouragement!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

No problem!! I know we all need the encouragement sometimes right!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 24, 2002)

yep - and your timing is perfect.  my boyfriend is already fed up with this new diet plan.

let's just say MAYBE i'm a bit cranky if my night meal is late.
and maybe (just maybe) i'm chopping veggies late at night and running late in the mornings trying to make the darn blender chop the ice for my shakes.....i'm not the most organized!

getting better though - i've started chopping and pre packaging food ahead of time.  thanks again!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey girlie, I totally know where your coming from. My new hubby is not use to hearing a blender going at 7am in the morning ...while hes still asleep!! I'm JUST LIKE You in the mornings..trying to grab all my meals for the day since I work in an office!!
he will get use to it..give him some time! 
I do better when I blend at night while hes awake, and package my foods too while we are up, so I am not pulling my hair out in the mornings, runnin' out the house with one shoe on..one shoe off, and needing mascara!!   LoL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

hey Nikegurl you never said anything about that run you were going to take last weekend.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi. NG! 

So it's working?  Changes already, excellent!


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 25, 2002)

changes already!  i'm up to 5 liters of water a day and it's a real effort.  hopefully that's an ok number.

as for the run....it was sort of a run/jog/walk/walk/walk/run sort of thing (you have to run at the start and end when people see you  ).  i finished - but definitely not my thing.

tonight is my carb up.  got the oatmeal, sweet potato and banana ready to go.  i'll reread the post on the carb up.  i think you do it after you last meal - but maybe it's instead of?  i'll check it out.

thanks for dropping in dp!  and if i didn't mention it before....ohmygod your LEGS!  awesome.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 25, 2002)

yesterday's meals (thank heavens for fitday.com)

MEAL 1
1.5 serving whey (protein shake)
4 strawberries
3 Tbs whipping cream

MEAL 2
1/2 cucumber
2 hardboiled eggs
3 whites 

MEAL 3
1 can tuna
chopped celery
1 Tbs mayo

MEAL 4
4 oz turkey breast (skinless, roasted)
1 cup brocolli florets steamed
1/2 Tbs flaxseed oil (meant to do 1 TBS measuring screw up....)

MEAL 5
same as MEAL 1

MEAL 6
same as MEAL 3

Totals:  1630 calories, 193 g protein, 79 g fat, 30 g carb

Training - BACK
I don't do too terribly much for back because my lats are a strong point.  

Pulldowns to the front.  I usually use wide grip.  Went with close grip palms facing eachother for a change.

12 x 70
10 x 80
7 x 90
10 x 80

T-Bar rows - ummm....forgot the exact numbers here.  I know I put the 25 lb plate on and got about 10 reps per set.  3 sets total.

finished with hypers.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

lookin' good!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 25, 2002)

feeling pretty good too!  thanks.

but oh good heavens i do get cranky when i'm fixing my food for the day.  i hate cutting veggies!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

trying to keep the faith.  my calories are freaking me out.
yesterday was carb up day (day 4) and totals ended up being 2165 calories.  never ever would i think i'd eat that many when i was trying to get cut.  i hope i'm doing this right....

carb up was 1 cup oatmeal (that's a LOT) 1 Tbs peanut butter, 8 oz yam, 4 oz banana.  should have been 1 cup veggies too but i couldn't do it.  took me forever and a day to shovel it all in!

good leg day.

leg presses
leg extensions
stiff legged deadlifts
seated hamstring curls
calves - did all seated calf raises

last week i was sore for 5 days after.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

looking good NG 

hey that's about how many calories i take in on a daily basis. lol and that's when i'm trying to lose.

But I eat alot of protein and have been lucky enough to actually keep my size while losing fat.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

i want to keep my muscle and would actually like to put on some more but i'll just FREAK if i end up gaining weight (bad weight) instead of losing fat on this.

the food prep is hard for me.  not hard like difficult to do but i'm so scattered and it takes lots of planning.  i thought my food took planning before but this is much more demanding in that way.  then the carb up was not fun at all.  i didn't want to eat all that for a minute and not just b/c of the calories.  it was hard shoveling it in.  hate eating when i don't feel like it.

geez - i'm bitchin and moaning a lot this morning.  oops.

anyway - i don't mind all that if it gets me results.  it will suck doubly if i do it and get fatter.

ok - deep breath.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

yesterday's food

meal 1
1 1/2 servings whey
1 Tbs whipping cream
1 Tbs peanut butter

meal 2
2 hard boiled eggs
3 more whites
1/2 large cucumber
1 oz lean roast beef

meal 3
1 can tuna
chopped celery
1 Tbs mayo

meal 4
4 oz roast beef (lean, trimmed of all fat)
1 cup broccoli
1 Tbs flax

meal 5
1 1/2 servings whey
2 Tbs whipping cream
3 frozen strawberries

meal 6 - carb up
1 cup oatmeal (uncooked weight)
8 oz yam
4 oz banana
1 Tbs peanut butter

so so stuffed....took forever to eat the carb up meal and eating this morning was just as hard - almost

totals were even higher then i thought (didn't have right #s for the yam before)

cals 2245
protein 192 carbs 166 fat 89

that's a lot of food....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

I didn't realize you ate all those carbs in one meal. I don't blame you for feeling stuffed. 

I guess maybe the way I've been doing it is wrong. hmm gonna have to check that out. I always kept the carbs super low then ahd a cheat day. and spread the higher carbs out over the day. And then back to the low carbs again the next day. 

And by the way, stop freaking out about weight. or i'll have to come there and steal your scale. 

I dare you to weight yourself monday morning, and then not weigh yourself for 2 full weeks. then that monday weight yourself.   Trust me it helped me, I was terrible for a while when I first started dieting.  Go by how you feel and how you look, and stick to your plan. 

So do you accept this dare?  

and hey were's the cardio? or did you give that up?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

i'll accept.  i'm not too terribly bad about the scale.  i check probably 2 or 3 times a week.  (believe me....some people check that many times in one day!)  i think i can give it up!

i went so long eating way too few calories that i'm worried i'll pork out now.

what i had been doing was no carbs 'cept veggies (like celery, broccoli, cucumbers, green peppers - not yams) for 4 days.  high protein and fat.  then at end of day 4 i stuffed in all those carbs.

i only have to listen to w8lifter and dr. pain and i'm a believer all over again.  i just freak when i think about all that food.  i used to eat like 1300 calories a day.  now i'm up to 1650-1700 on regular days and 2200 twice a week when i carb up.  that's a big jump!

so - back to the scale.  i accept the dare.  i'll weigh this monday (not before) since i started this last monday.  then i'll wait 2 weeks.  i like it.  very good idea!

cardio - i've been doing it but not really trying to improve.  pretty much 4 times a week and never more then 30 minutes (often 20)
i need those extra 10 minutes to cut up veggies.   

must have faith!  thanks so much.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

you crack me up girl... you won't gain weight, your eating clean carbs...dvlmn is soo right, listen to him sweetie!!

 That was funny---> needing those extra 10 minutes to cut up veggies...totally Understand!! 
Have a great weekend..and do some cardio this weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

ok cool.  and yeah those two know there shiat.  

lol, better than my reason this last week for no cardio lmao. I'm playing it safe and babying my tattoo. But tomorrow gonna start doing it again. 

I can't cut my carbs that low on a daily basis, I tried, and almost hurt people here. I was in such a bad mood. So now I take in at leat 8-12 grams carbs each time I eat but that's it. Except for my cheat day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

do you ahve any tips on ways to get myself to actually eat veggies. I hate the things with a passion. Right now I just double up on my Multi's so I don't lack completely when it comes to vitamins and minerals.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

wonder if those chopper gadgets are any good.......

i can't cook but have this nutty attraction to kitchen gadgets and appliances.  the rice cooker comes to mind.....got a crazy expensive one that i had NO business buying and it's great.  but do i eat rice anymore?  nope.

you've both improved my mood.  i'll try to chill out and just wait and see.  hopefully i won't get too porked out in 2 weeks.

thanks for the support!  i'll definitely do some cardio this weekend.  i'll do some for real like on the treadmill/bike and then i may go on a hike or something.  (i'm hearing it may rain though)

tonight is off from lifting.  i'm glad - ready for the break.
happy weekend to all!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2002)

veggies - i hate them more then cardio.

my poor mother tried so hard with me too.  i think i hate chopping them up b/c i know eventually i'll have to eat them and i hate that too.  i'm just a hateful twit today lol

i picked the ones i hate the least.  for me - i like cucumber but only peeled.  so that's easy enough.  peel and slice and bag them and go.

then tuna - as a kid i ate it with chopped celery.  didn't mind the celery in there.  just too lazy to make it that way when i started making my own.  so now i'm back to putting a full stalk of celery in the tuna.

ok - celery and cukes.  sort of a weak start.  what else....green peppers.  i like them raw.  LOATHE them cooked.  so those are also pretty easy to cut and bag and munch on.  i don't really like cooking if you can't tell.

then broccoli is maybe ok.  i bought some fresh but only the top part.  (on sale at ralphs this week lol).  easy to cut up.  i nuke it for 2 minutes and then put flax on it.  amazingly enough - i really like it.  who knew?

you don't even want to see my huge list of veggies that i won't ever ever eat or consider eating.

these i don't mind so much.  maybe there are some you can stand?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2002)

great day.  weekends are always when my diet suffers.  not from cheats or junk but b/c i'll go too long without food.
not THIS time.  new eating plan is going really well.

bit of a challenge going to fiance's parents house for dinner.  didn't want to make a fuss or issue over my eating but also didn't want to stray.  think i did ok.  she made roast.  maybe not the leanest cut - but i trimmed all visible fat and ate about 5 oz.  i don't eat much beef so that was a good change and sure to have had plenty of protein.  skipped to roasted potatoes of course and no green beens - she puts lots of "stuff" in there while cooking.  went with tossed salad though - lettuces and cucumber and bell pepper.  did eat a few pieces of tomato but won't stress on that!

discretely drained can of tuna before leaving and ate w/mayo for my fat.  no veggie there but the other meals of the day were in order.  

feel good about it.

great shoulder workout this morning.

smith machine presses - 4 sets.
last set did double drop set (stripped weight of twice)

side laterals - 4 sets

rear delt machine - 3 sets

i can see all 3 heads in my shoulders now.  really motivating to see the progress!  especially cool because my shoulders were sa weak point.

now need to focus hard on my legs.  that's the weak point now.  i can see as i'm getting leaner that starting to look scawny and not match my upper body.  skinny is no good in my book.  (been there done that)  have to hit them harder and put on some more muscle.  

gopro gave me great routine in training section if you want to check it out.  will post as i go on that.  next leg day is thurs.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Wow nikegurl, you're doing AWESOME!!!  I'm sure you'll see veins all over real soon!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks nike_girl!  wish i had your discipline when it comes to cardio!

yesterday wasn't the best eating day.  i still haven't eaten a single carb that i shouldn't have since starting the diet last monday.  but last night i was really hungry!  that's a new one.  the first days i wasn't usually hungry when it was time to eat.  

i had a pb incident.  it wasn't good.....planned to have 1 Tbs.  should have had 1 Tbs.  i'm sure i had at least 4 or 5.  i know - gross.  my first slip in a week.  could have been worse but i wasn't feeling too good about it after.  (but wasn't hungry anymore   )

back on track today.  weekends really are harder so i'm glad for monday for that reason at least.  carb up #2 tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2002)

hmmm peanut butter is good  I have that happen all the time to.  

good luck eating all that food for your carb up tonight.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

OMG...I just remembered that there's two of you, lol!!!!

I'm pretty sure that peanut butter is the devil...I could really eat a whole jar in a day 

When I started, I hated veggies too...well, not hated, but they weren't the first thing I'd eat...now I'm getting around 8 cups of mixed veggies a day. The thing w/ them is you have to find a way you like them....I used to throw every type of veggie in my salad and wonder why I hated salad  NG if you like only raw green pepper, just eat it raw. I love raw peppers on their own, but can't stand it in a salad....ya'll just have to figure out how you like them.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 29, 2002)

yep - the veggies aren't so bad - hasn't been as hard as i thought.  knowing i can pick the ones i prefer makes all the difference.

goals this week:

no more pb overdoses
increase water.  (been getting in 4 liters a day need more)
new leg routine


sticking with same eating plan.  hoping to go 4 weeks before a tweak.  longer?  not sure.  will see.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

last night's carb up was easier then the first one!

train chest today.  looking forward to the gym.

here's the food

meal 1
whey shake (1.5 servings)
3 Tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

meal 2
4 egg whites
1/4 cup little salad size shrimp
1 cup brocolli
1 Tbsp flax

meal 3
4 oz turkey burger
1 whole egg
1/2 cucumber

meal 4
1 can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
1 large stalk chopped celery

meal 5
repeat of meal 1 (after gym)

meal 6
repeat of meal 4 (i'm lazy)

totals:  1650 calories
             190 g protein,  85 g fat,  26 g carbs


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

and i can't forget....must drink more water!  4 liters yesterday.  not enough and still an effort to do that.  have to drink 5 today no matter what!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

your food looks yummy!! Ya know what I had to do about my pb cravings this week: I didn't buy any more at the grocery store last night, I will though next week  
Have a good workout tonight!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

funny you should mention the pb.  i put myself on time out when it comes to pb.....BUT since last night was carb up night i had it for my fat source.  what's a girl to do?  lol

no more 'til next carb up.  really.  i mean it.  (said to self)


thanks for visiting!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

hahaha!! Girl your crazy!!!!
Okay, no more till next carb up!! Do you get the all natural kind?
Have a great day!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

yep - i have one at work in the fridge and one at home.  
odd b/c both are different brands (natural) w/almost exact same nutrition (cal/fat/sodium etc) and the one at home tastes so much better.  good that i'm at work longer then home.  the one here isn't so good.

but still - i find it strangely comforting that it's never too far away.


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

good day yesterday.  missed meal #6 though.  crazy drama with my neighbors.  i hate drama.

did get to the gym for chest.

incline db presses
12x30
8x35
7x35
10x30

I may need to rest more between my sets.  My strength falls off quickly and I know it isn't my eating that's the problem.  I usually train at a really fast pace and I think I need a bit longer to recover between sets.

Hammer Strength Machine
12x25 plates
10x 25+5
7x25+10
7x25+10

Cable Crossovers
3x10x25

finished with abs and 20 minutes on the treadmill at high incline (8)

by the time I got home and packed up/prepared all my food for today it was almost 11:00.  showered, fell into bed and now I'm back at work and feeling like I just left here a few hours ago.  LOL

Today's diet will be the same as yesterday but with one more egg white added in and I won't miss meal #6!
Tonight I'll do back at the gym.


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Diet's looking good NG!


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

no cheating at all.  that's good for me.  no major cravings either.

i will admit - sometimes i wonder how/if/when i'll ever be able to eat pasta or a bagel again in life.  lol

i plan to stick to this cutting plan for at least 2-3 months.  then i'll want to stay as lean as i can get and add some muscle too.  that would mean basically the same diet.  don't think you can cheat on this one or your body will get unused to burning fat calories....hmmmm

i'm thinking to far ahead.  i just hate to think it's goodbye to pasta forever


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

same old but i'm liking it just fine.

meal 1
1 1/2 servings whey
3 tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

meal 2
can tuna
chopped celery - lots
1 Tbs mayo

meal 3
1 cup brocolli
1 Tbs flax
1/4 cup salad shrimp
5 egg whites

meal 4
turkey burger
1 whole egg
1/2 cucumber

meal 5
same as meal 1

meal 6
same as meal 2

totals  1690 calories, 195 protein,  85 fat, 32 carbs (all veggie))


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

all is well.  repeating the exact same diet today except for the morning.  instead of 3 Tbs whipping cream I had 1 and 1 Tbs PB.  an excellent day to start the morning lol (pb!)

one day soon i'll be sick of the turkey and go back to the chicken.  but for now i'm really liking it.  

wanted to make a whole turkey breast over the weekend but can only find frozen.  when i look they say something about frozen in a solution of something or other and the sodium looks high.  thought maybe that wasn't the best idea so i didn't get it.  i just wanted the basic plain thanksgiving kind of turkey - but only a breast.  will try more stores.

good back workout yesterday.  legs tonight.  they need the most work and they're the hardest so i'll look forward to it and dread it all day long.

staying away from the scale for now.  seeing progress mostly in my upper body.  still have squish on my butt.   must be patient....it will go.  (i think.  i hope)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> staying away from the scale for now.  seeing progress mostly in my upper body.



good job  glad your sticking to the deal.


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

yep - that one i'm sticking to.  you know about that cardio deal.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

roflmao, yeah I've heard. but also have noticed that you have been trying to throw it in every once in a while. 

I've been slackin on the cardio to. Mostly just running out of time in the day, work has been insane. But that's a long story.


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

can i count laundry as cardio?  i'm so stubborn.  if i decide (really decide) to do something there's no stopping me.  but if i decide i hate something...that's tough for me to change to!

i can't comprehend how people do this with kids - seriously.  i'm always finishing all i have to do around 11:00 and going to bed at 11:05.  for now i'm just thrilled that i'm eating veggies and sticking to the diet.  

bf made pasta last night.  the scent made my lightheaded but i didn't even consider cheating.  i'm in the zone now....lol  only took forever to get there!


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

i hope insane is busy and not bad though (your work)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

insane is busy at the moment, but in a couple months I'll know the result of if it's bad or not.

Our company split into 2 completely seperate companies, in 2 completely seperate locations. and i'm the Accounting System admin for both. **shrug** but only getting paid by one.

so in the end it'll come down to a struggle over were I end up completely.  

but started reading the material for the PT certification now. So gonna keep trying to have a backup to the computer stuff I do. Hopefully in the end being a PT full time is my goal.


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i had a pb incident.  it wasn't good.....



What??? It wasn't good??? Insane I tell you. Must be that hot Mojave sun getting to you. Any and all incedents with PB are all good!!! 

Oh and you have a kick a$$ journal.. keep it up!!!

PB


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

thank you PB.  it's the pb not the PB that i struggle to resist.

had to put myself on time out for a few days.  wasn't trying to blaspheme and speak ill of you.  lol

when did the cape start?


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thank you PB.  it's the pb not the PB that i struggle to resist.
> 
> had to put myself on time out for a few days.  wasn't trying to blaspheme and speak ill of you.  lol
> ...




Thank God!!!! If women started giving up PB I'd be totally lost!!! Time out huh??? I think spankings work better 

Super PB?? Hmmm July or August last year.. something I did because of something Skipper (Shape 8) had said... couldn't help my self.. LOL


----------



## nikegurl (May 2, 2002)

it's an interesting look on you (the cape on you.  not pb)

only a time out 'cause it wasn't much of a cheat.  just a mismeasurement......the 3 Tbs looked like 1.  could happen to anyone.


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

Hey nothing wrong with pb on PB...  

I usually use 2 heaping teaspoons. I think 2 teaspoons equal one table spoon so it all works out 

Where about in Mojave are you???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> just a mismeasurement......the 3 Tbs looked like 1.  could happen to anyone.



Hey next time turn on the lights.   and no cutting up your vegetables in the dark either. We'd all prefer you keep all your fingers


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2002)

hectic day - overslept so missed a meal.  not so bad though since i carb up tonight.   i'm a bit annoyed with myself for not being 100% dead on as planned since the weekend is always harder for me.  i'm more likely to miss a meal on sat or sun so shouldn't ever mess up during the week.  no cheats at least.  

great leg workout last night.

3 sets leg presses
3 sets hack squats
3 sets extensions
3 sets lying leg curls
3 sets stiff legged dead lifts

i went with heavier weight and less reps (6-8) for hamstrings and liked that.  maybe liked it just b/c it's new!  lol either way change is good.

may change things up a bit with calves.  legs and calves are both priorities for me now and after the leg workout i was so so beat for calves.  i did 3 hard sets of seated calf raises (burned!) but i don't think that will do it.  my calves are puny!

so i was thinking i may train calves 2x a week.  everything else is once and that's working well.  but i'm just too beat up after legs to really do what i need to for calves.  i might do 3-4 hard sets after legs and then 3 days later on arm day hit them again.  maybe bent leg stuff (donkeys and seated calf raises) one day and straight the other calf session (standing, toe presses on leg press)

i think i'll try it for awhile.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2002)

pretty good this weekend.  only got in 5 meals saturday but still fine with that.  today (sun) is more of a challenge.  will be out of the house from about 2 pm to 11 pm so have to pack well.

should be able to get in 5 meals though.  no cheating at all.  was lazy and had tuna without veggies once but not so bad since weekends used to be really hard.

carbed up fri pm.  still hard to eat all that food.  i was looking forward to it all day though.  just get really full really fast while i'm doing it.  great shoulder workout yesterday.

i figure 2 more weeks without changing the diet and then maybe a tweak - no idea what kind of tweak but i don't need to know yet.  one day at a time for real!


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2002)

changing my routine a bit.  decided to train calves with arms instead of on leg day.  both legs and calves are my priority now and i just don't have enough left in me to do what i need to for calves after my leg sessions.  

will start that tonight.  

as for the food:

MEAL 1
1.5 servings sportpharma just whey
1 Tbs whipping cream
1.25 Tbs natural peanut butter

335 calories, 40 grams protein (5 are from the pb), 7 grams carbs, 16 grams fat
__________
MEAL 2
1 can tuna (water packed)
1 Tbs mayo
chopped celery - big stalk


260 calories, 33 grams protein, 2 grams carbs, 12 grams fat
___________________________________________________

MEAL 3
Lean Beef Burger (nutrients on label) 4 oz.
1 Hard Boiled Egg
8 olives
1/2 Large Green Bell Pepper

300 calories,  31 grams protein, 8 grams carbs, 15 grams fat
__________________________________________________
MEAL 4

1/4 cup salad shrimp
5 egg whites (hard boiled)
1 cup brocolli
1/2 Tbs flax
1 packet mayo

296 calories, 27 grams protein, 7 grams carbs, 16 grams fat
___________________________________________________
MEAL 5
1.5 servings Sportpharma Just Whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

315 calories, 35 grams protein, 8 grams carbs, 16 grams fat
___________________________________________________
MEAL 6

can tuna
chopped celery - large stalk
1 Tbs mayo

260 calories, 33 grams protein, 2 grams carbs, 12 grams fat
__________________________________________________

TOTALS for the day:
Calories 1763
Protein  198 grams
Carbs  35 grams
Fat  87 grams.

Carb up again tomorrow night.


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2002)

weird day....no changes made yet i'm starving today!  
2 weeks in and no cheats other then being a bit heavy handed on my pb servings twice.  so that's good.  but manohman am i hungry today.  soon it will be time for meal #3 - phew!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

lol I know the feeling. It'll be alright. congrats on keeping so strict.


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2002)

thanks.  don't want to eat early b/c i know then i'll want the next meal early and the next and then suddenly - oops.

kinda cool (and kinda not) b/c before i never wanted to eat when i needed to.  

maybe i'll go look at the food since it's almost time to eat it.  lol


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2002)

i must have a tapeworm.  it's new today.  here i am again starving when i ate 2 1/2 hours ago.  geesh.  i'm quite the little piglet today!  thank heavens i don't have any pb at work or bad bad things might have happened today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

hmmmm wish i had that prob. lately my problem has been I'm hungry after 2 hrs. but by the 2.5 hrs mark I'm not hungry anymore.  

hmmmm Peanut butter, I think I need to stop at the store on the way home.


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2002)

i used to complain about having to eat all the time and never being hungry.  this is my punishment.  lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

lol, I did that when I first started eating the 6 small meals. Funny part is now my body has adapted enough that I can feel my stomach is empty at almost exactly the 2.5 hr mark lol.


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2002)

ok - sticking to the diet but hungry the last few days about 2 hours after i eat.  carb up tonight.  i'm in my 3rd week and not sure if my progress is coming as fast as it was.  could just be my mood though lol.

i'm going to keep going 2 more weeks and then tweak.  since i'm doing the depletion thing w/carbs and carbing up every 4th day i'm not sure what that tweak will be.  hoping it won't mean less food.....

trained biceps and calves last night.  hate the kind of hurt from calves - different then all the rest.

chest tonight.  will post diet later today.  very similar to yesterday's.


----------



## nikegurl (May 7, 2002)

ok - duh.  mystery solved.  leave it to me to miss the obvious.  late last week i stopped taking xenadrine.  i never took as much as it said to and would sometimes forget to take it but it was late last week that i stopped.  that's about when i started being hungry all the time.  can't believe it took me this long to figure it out.  lmao.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

lol oops.   Now that's one I wouldn't have been able to forget about.


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

noticed something for the second time yesterday.  i seem to look best on day 4 of depletion before my final meal when i carb up.  wonder if that might indicate i should be going longer before carbing up?  i thought that the 4th day of depletion would have me looking bad but twice now i've looked much leaner right before it was time to carb up.  i'm going to stick with the plan for now and not mess with anything since i really don't know my body well enough to know what these observations really mean when it comes to food.  i've got a really good sense of what works for me training wise in the gym but i envy people who can do that with their diets....anyway.....

had a great chest workout last night.  felt good!

db presses (flat bench)
12x30
10x35
10x35 
9x35

incline db presses
10x30
10x30
6x35

cable crossovers - these always seem so lame but i get such a hard contraction when i do them and they don't hurt my shoulder (pec dec does).  i like them!

12x25
12x30
10x30


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

here's yesterday's eating.  it was carb up day so had 5 meals and #6 was the carb up.  still feel totally stuffed and bloated after the carbs.  my stomach actually sticks out when i'm done.

  SportPharma Just Whey 1.5 servings      
  Whipping Cream 3 Tbs
  Strawberries, frozen, unsweetened 4 berries      


   Bumble Bee chunk light tuna in water (1 can)
   Celery, raw      
   Mayonnaise - 1 Tbs


  96% Lean Burger (beef) 4 oz.      
  Egg, whole, boiled      
  olives - black pitted large (8 olives)      
  Pepper, sweet, green, raw      


  Shrimp, steamed or boiled  salad size 1/4 cup   
  5 Egg whites
  Broccoli - fresh/steamed - 1 cup
  Flax - Spectrum brand - 1 Tbs
  Mayonnaise - 1 packet

  SportPharma Just Whey - 1.5 servings
  Whipping Cream - 2 Tbs
  Strawberries, frozen, unsweetened - 4 berries     
  olives - black pitted large (8 olives)      


   Yam 5 oz
    oatmeal 1 1/2 cups uncooked
    natural peanut butter 1 1/2 Tbs
  Banana - medium


Totals  2195 calories
 98 grams fat (think I got carred away)
 145 grams carbs
 181  grams protein

Odd that I look better before I carb up.
I need to lay off a bit with the mayo.  Snuck in a extra packet size today.  Went too high in fat for that meal.  I used to hate mayo.  Guess that changed.  Also decided to only have pb on carb up day or maybe rarely in my shake instead of the strawberries and whipping cream.  I have overdone it with the pb too many times now too.  So mayo and pb are being watched....

All in all pretty good I think.


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

overslept - no time for morning protein shake.  had tuna for breakfast.  i know.....

forgot my 6 hard boiled eggs in the fridge.  damn that sheeeit makes me mad.  they were all made and sitting next to my lunch bag but i'm so dazed in the morning.  should have put them in the bag last night but they were still warm.  that will probably mean another can of tuna to fill in.  great.  tuna three times today (it was already one meal and then it replaced the shake and now the eggs.....no car at work today (took company van pool) so the tuna will be my only choice)

great day already.....ohwell!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl!!! I do that too-- I will make my lunch, and forget it!! SUCKS!! Sorry You can't get out today at work, that stinks!
OH~ And just keeping taking that Xenadrine! I did the same thing sunday, and Monday..forgot to take my Dymaburn..and Man I was hungry!!!  Those things really do work! 
Your doing great though girlie..keep it up!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

thanks princess.  my mercury level might reach an all time high today with all the tuna i'll be eating lol - but i'll live!

i pack everything up the night before because i'm useless in the morning.  the only thing i had to do was add the eggs to the lunch bag.  they were sitting about 2 inches away.  but could i manage it....nooooooo.   next time they go in the bag hot!

have a great one!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

lol... I do that too.. I am like a complete zombie in the morning! 
Have fun eating your tuna... few more hours and you can eat a normal meal!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

I'm stuck with tuna today to.   Was to lazy to cook on sunday.


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

hey dvlmn666 - check my FUQ thread in open chat.  you'll laugh


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Good Morning NikeGurl..have a great day..hope you got ALL of your packed meals w/ ya today!! LoL


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

got 'em!  thanks lady.  really tired today.  only got about 5 hours sleep and i'm one of those lame people who could easily sleep 9 or 10 every night (i only sleep 7 but i could do it - i know i could).  may just pop an xenadrine today.  i'd stopped them last week.  

by the way - never in life did i dream that calves could hurt like this.  it's just not right....trained them so hard monday and now it's hard to straighten my knees all the way.  aarrrrrrgggghhhhh

that means they'll grow.  yes?  i must believe that - lol.  i have the scrawniest calves around.

tonight should be legs.  may switch and do shoulders because i'm not sure i could get a good leg workout in with my calves this bad.

have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

I have that happen when I do quades and calves on the same day. End up having to wait 4 days to do hamstrings just because I can't stand the presure on my calves.

I'd say switch it to shoulders, one more day of rest for your poor calves won't hurt. 

glad you remembered your food today.  

so, tell me doest the $4 cans of tuna taste better?  j/k lmao

9-10 hrs of sleep, sound like my kinda girl.  I'm famous for waking up at 1 on saturday and sunday afternoons. lol


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

WOW 5 hours of sleep--Me too! SUCKS!! I am like you, I need my sleep!!
I am so glad you have your meals today!! 
Damn girl what did you do to those Calves of yours?? Thats crazy they are still sore from monday!! WOW..I bet they are growing!
Have a great day


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

my bf was laughing so hard at me last night.  i truly wanted to hurt him.  my calves are actually swollen (or something is) behind my knees.   once before i did this to my biceps.  i actually did it to my biceps on back day when i did a zillion pull ups set after set b/c i had a training partner there who'd spot me.  anyway - i thought i had torn them or something because i couldn't straighten my arms at the elbow.  such drama.  same thing now with my calves.

do you have any idea how bad icyhot smells?


hey dvlmn - better to get up around 8, look around...maybe toss a load of laundry in, flip channels and then go back to bed on weekends.  i love the going back....sleep is good.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh my gosh that sounds painfull sweetie!! OUCH!!
Oh ya, Icy hot does smell bad!!! 

OH MY GOSH... Girl thats what I do on sat. mornings too.. I always get up, eat my first meal, watch a little tv....and go back to sleep for 2 or 3 hours!! GOTTA LUV IT!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

wow you two make me feel better. Everybody here always says I'm so lazy for doing that.  thanks ya made my day.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

oh - i hardly EVER get to do it anymore.  but i like to keep the dream alive.  fiance has a daughter who stays with us on weekends.  she's precious and wonderful and all that....but she knows nothing about the finer points of sleep.

now it seems that once i'm up - there's no going back.  but every week i like to hope.  (pitiful i know - i fantasize about sleep!)


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

awww that sucks you can't do it that much.. soon she will understand..when shes a teenager!  (how old is she?)

Oh dvlmn~ I do it ALL the time!!  (well on the weekends) Your not lazy...your just recooping your body is what I call it!


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

Time to log the food. 

MEAL 1
can tuna
chopped celery
mayo - 1 Tbs

cal     260
prot   33
fat     11
carb   2 (probably don't need to count this)

MEAL 2
4 oz 96% lean burger
8 black olives
1 hard boiled egg
bit of mustard
1/2 cucumber

calories  297
protein  31
fat   15
carb 6

MEAL 3
1 cup brocolli
1 Tbsp flax
1/4 cup salad shrimp
5 egg whites

calories  290
protein  27
fat  15
carb  7 (prob doesn't count)

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 packet of mayo
1 Tbs pb

calories  320
protein  33 (not counting the pb here)
fat  17
carb  3


MEAL 5 (after gym)
1 1/2 servings whey (i like sportpharma)
4 frozen strawberries 
3 Tbs whipping cream

calories  315
protein  35
fat  16
carb  8

MEAL 6

4 oz 96% lean burger
8 olives

calories 200
protein  25
fat  10

TOTALS FOR THE DAY
Calories  1682
Protein  191
Fat 84
Carbs 30 - but that's counting the veggies


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

WOW YOU ROCK!! Thats some LOW carbs there girl!! how did you feel doing that. I always have at least 40..but then again...I think I have had around 30 some days..
anyway... IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

don't be too impressed.  it isn't that hard.  first 2-3 days i was such a grouch.  but smooth from there on.  it's much harder to deplete on carbs if you don't have the fat.  (did that before a contest once).  but this - not so hard.

hardest part is going out.  i don't do that much but the bf wants to take me out tonight for sushi...ummmm....not so sure if i can do that.  no rice so no rolls..... i feel bad b/c it's rough on other people.  sunday for mother's day we'll go to his mom's house and she's cooking all stuff i can't/won't eat.  i don't mind bringing my food along but it makes other people feel funky.

oh well.  what's a girl to do?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 10, 2002)

Just order the sashimi!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

ok - slight changes coming up.

no more pb except on carb up days.  i can't be trusted.
less mayo.  used to hate that stuff but lately been adding it in here and there....too much!  1 Tbs a day max in my tuna.
increase flax to 2 Tbs a day
may go to 5 days depletion instead of 4 before carb up.  not sure on that.  will probably wait another week to decide that.

oh and my biggest change - must try to CHILL out.  i'm such a spazz.  patience....it's working.  cool thing is i must have gained muscle while cutting because my scale is the same and i'm much leaner.  waist is smaller, arms and shoulders are defined....so i need to chill and let it work b/c it is.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

yes you better chill out. because your doing a great job and stickin to the diet. Go by how you feel and if your creating the body you want then stick with it. 

great job on the diet by the way.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

thanks for all the support!  some mornings i think i'm going to see a body like cory everson's in the mirror b/c i've been doing things right.  that's where the patience comes in.

like if i have a killer leg day - i half think they should look different b/c they feel different.  dumb - i know!  but hopefully one day i will see what i want.  much closer to it at least.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

true true, that's the frustrating part. Someday you'll get to that point, just stick with it.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Yea, I agree CHILL OUT!! YOU ARE DOING GREAT With Everything..diet and Exercise!!   I know what ya mean though.. sometimes I think I should wake up and look like Cory also..wouldn't that be awesome!! But ya, I wish my legs would look like they feel..lol..they will soon girl!! 
I would stick w/ what your doing for 2 or 3 more weeks..before you change it up a tad!!
STAY AWAY FROM PB...Does that help??? I'm watchin ya..Just kidding!! LoL
You are gaining muscle..thats why weight is not changing..that also your muscles are getting defined..and smaller waist..YEAH!!
KEEP IT UP HONEY!!
Have a great one!!
Girl, don't be so hard on yourself! And enjoy a cheat now and then!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

no cheats.....not yet!  

i'll reward myself with 2 things at the end of the summer
1)  tattoo on my lower back (been wanting one for ages)
2)  ravioli

oh...maybe 3 things.  new shoes are never a bad choice.  never.

seriously - you guys help SO much.  when the bf gives me a hard time about the food prep or not joining him in an evil snack i think of you guys and know YOU understand.  thanks.  so much!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

awww thanks..of course we understand!!! 
COOL Rewards too!! what kind of tatto do you want??
Yum Yum.. ravioli!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

ravioli is my favorite thing ever in life (at least food-wise!)
not sure on the tat.  hopefully i'll have it figured out by the end of the summer.  if not - i'll wait.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Really, it is!! I think mine is French Fries! Yum!  never get them though!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'll reward myself with 2 things at the end of the summer
> 1)  tattoo on my lower back (been wanting one for ages)


Fade has 3 tatoos... I like the last 2 he got, they're tribal... but I don't like the first one he got (I didn't know him then) so be picky and choose wisely for your first one


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

actually it will be my 2nd....(other one is tiny on my hip bone)

if i'm not 110% i'll just wait (and buy shoes and eat ravioli without a new tattoo!)

have a great weekend and thanks for good advice!


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

Hi Nikegurl! 

Saw your post in the Nutrition thread and thought I'd check your journal out!  You're doing great!  How long are you going to do this for and are you planning to compete soon?  Keep it up!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

good question....i had thought 12-16 weeks to get as lean as i want.  i have wondered sometimes what happens then.  as a basic eating plan i will stick with this.  but maybe a cheat day?  i'm not sure - this is a whole new way of eating for me.  i was worried that once i'm where i want that cheat days will get my body using carbs for fuel again instead of fat.  but to NEVER have a piece of bread or pasta again?  too harsh to imagine.

so for now - i'm sticking with it.  probably 16 weeks but then i don't know how to relax it without blowing it.  hopefully by then i'll know!  take care and have a great weekend!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

diet good today.  no pb or mayo incidents to report lol.
turned out to be a 5 meal day instead of 6.  calories a bit low but tomorrow is carb up day.  no gym today - glad b/c i'm beat.  (2 nights of crappy sleep grrrrrrrr)

MEAL 1
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
celery

MEAL 2
96% lean burger - 4 oz
bit of mustard
8 olives
1 hard boiled egg
cucumber (1/2)

meal 3
1 cup brocoli
1 Tbs flax
1/4 cup salad shrimp
5 egg whites

meal 4
can tuna
1 Tbs flax

meal 5
1 1/2 servings whey (nearly out - more coming monday so only 1 shake today.  want to have it for after gym tomorrow)
3 Tbs whipping cream
4 strawberries

TOTALS:
calories  1440
protein  162 grams
fat  74 grams
carbs 24 grams (13 if i don't count cucumber, brocoli & celery)


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

HEY!! how was your weekend girl!!?????
Whatcha up to?


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2002)

hey there - it was good.  too short as always!  seems like a minute ago it was Friday and now...Monday again.

i had moved in Dec. and was back near my old gym (about 60 miles away so no big trip or anything).  trained legs there saturday.  sure do miss that place.  absolutely huge and awesome equipment.  the best gym ever.  made me cranky to go back to the other hole in the wall!  the gym has been the only bad thing since i moved but wow - the old one was perfect in every way.

hope you had a great weekend!  i can't complain too much about it being monday - i'm off thurs fri and next monday.  so looking forward to that!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Hey girl!
Oh I bet you loved being in your old gym honey!!
Glad you had a great weekend, I know Mine went by real real fast!!
LUCKY You, 5 DAY Weekend!! W O W.. how did u manage that!? What are you going to dO?
Have a great day!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2002)

took 3 vacation days but managed to get 2 short weeks out of it.  actually the beauty of it is 3 short weeks.  this week i work m,t, w.  then i go back next week for tues - fri and then the next week it's memorial day.  i was pretty pleased with the plan myself lol.

not going away or anything like that but so looking forward to time home.  i'm hardly ever there!  i have a closet that needs attention lol.  

have a great day too!  by the way.  i'm walking pretty funny.  i KILLED my legs but know what?  i like it.  lol.  haven't had that kind of leg workout in awhile.  and tonight it's calves again....so i should be truly crippled by tuesday.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2002)

KILLED my legs Saturday.  They haven't felt like this in ages.  I'm glad - they need it!

Won't sound like much when I type it out but it was so intense.  Really feeling it today.  I have to try very hard to walk sorta normal today.

Wanted to do hacks first but that machine was tied up.  Started with leg presses instead and just got on a roll.

Leg Presses 6 sets 12-15 reps.  I normally do 8-12 reps.  Kept the same weight and added reps for all the sets.

Single Leg Extensions - 3 sets each leg.

Seated Leg Curls - 2 sets
Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets
Stiffed Legged Deadlifts - 2 sets

Doesn't sound special - but my legs know it was lol.

Loved it!

Tonight is biceps and calves.   Can't wait.  Yesterday was a much needed day off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

looks like your doin awesome  

no fair I want some time off to. lol


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

Morning girl..
Doing great!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

remember i had to put myself on time out with pb?
looks like black olives may be next.....

at least i'll always have a place for broccoli.  small comfort.  

ran out of protein powder Sunday night.  no biggie.  shipment came on Monday.  just meant no shake Monday morning.
here's yesterday's eating:

MEAL 1
3 hard boiled eggs
2 more whites

calories  265
protein  26
fat   16
carb  3


MEAL 2
4 oz lean beef
1/2 cucumber
8 black olives
1 hard boiled egg

calories  294
protein  31
fat  15
carb  7

MEAL 3
can tuna
1 Tbs flax
(out of celery too - oops)

calories  280
protein  33
fat   15
carb  0

MEAL 4
1/4 cup salad shrimp
1 cup brocolli florets
5 egg whites
1 Tbs flax

calories  282
protein  27
fat  14
carb  6

MEAL 5
1.5 servings whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 tsp vanilla extract
totally off strawberries at the moment.  bleeeeccccchhh

calories  300
protein  35
fat  15
carb  4

MEAL 6
can tuna
1 Tbs mayo
8 black olives

calories  300
protein  33
fat  16
carb  2

TOTALS  1720 calories, 186 protein,  94 fat,  12 carbs


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

Hi Princess   

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

HI!!
Glad you got your protein in! I need to go buy some more soon so I don't run out!! 
have a great day!


----------



## lina (May 14, 2002)

Hi Nikegurl,

Get you confused with Nike_girl all the time! Saw some of your and her posts on MM so you must go a long way!  Puh, puh  , yuk, yuk to olives.  You can have mine!  Keep on truckin'  !!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

thanks Lina.  i've loved black olives since i was a little kid.
the salad on Christmas never made it to the dining room table with any left!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

whats going on in your world girl???


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

i'm liking glutamine.  i haven't been hitting legs or calves really crazy hard in awhile so now that i am - it HURTS.  but since i'm using glutamine the soreness is lasting 1 day instead of 4.  very cool.

looking forward to having some days off but bf is annoying the heck out of me so maybe the timing on the time together won't be the best.  ohwell.   

last night was just calves and biceps.  so far calves feel ok today so maybe they're used to it.  better do more next time lol

Biceps
EZ bar curls - 4 sets.  getting much stronger on these.
Incline DB curls - 4 sets.  love these.  

Was thinking who cool it would be if my arms always looked like they do in the gym.  lol

Calves
Seated Calf Raises - 4 sets
Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets.

Basic but hit them hard and did a drop set for my last one of each exercise.

Chest tonight.  Hoping to be able to go up in weight.


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

starving today!  i'm drinking so much water so i don't eat when i shouldn't.  i won't even mention the fact that i can hear the pb calling my name from the door on the fridge.  can't touch it 'til thurs when i carb up again.

in theory - i COULD but only if i could eat 1 TBS as my fat source with a meal today.  but i've proven that 1 TBS will more likely be 3 or 4.

nononononono


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

odd thing is yesterday i REALLY wanted to cut to 5 meals a day instead of 6.  but i'll listen and not do it.  i so didn't want to eat 6 times.  today i'm up for 8 or 9 meals.  (piglet!)

we did decide that on my 2 non gym days i would cut back to 5 meals instead of 6.  it's actually only a 1 meal 1 day a week change since one of my non gym days is sunday and i usually only get 5 meals in on weekends.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

Hey!
I need to get some glutamine!! Sounds awesome!! 
Oh I know what ya mean about the boyfriend thing! (do u live w/ him by the way)
My hubby is driving me NUTS and we are taking a roadtrip this weekend! Looking forward to it...I think not!

I hope you go up on chest too tonight..I don't train mine but MAYBE once every 2 wks (got implants in december, and still afraid too) Like u wanted to know that! sorry!
I like doing those ezbar curls too!! I just started that a month ago, they are cool!  Have noticed a change in my bis!! 
Okay chat w/ ya later!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

I usually just get 5 meals in unless I am a piglet and can do 6...I have found I am FULL after 5!! I have been drinking a ton of water too lately..trying to keep up with W8! (LoL)

Girl, I know what ya mean about the PB thing, one tablespoon is sooooo HARD TO  DO...stay away till thursday..good decision!!  SOmething to look forward too!!  (funny, we look forward to carb up days..


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

know what's even funnier?  i look forward to the carb up but then when i'm not even half into the meal i'm stuffed and hating carb ups.  (i'm such a complainer!)


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

OH I KNOW What ya mean!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

Re Glutamine....everyone says this but I don't notice a difference...I still take it though!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2002)

actually last week when my calves were KILLING me i was on a rant at home about how glutamine is worthless for muscle soreness b/c my sheeit was plenty sore.  then this week i realized that i still got sore with the new routines i've been doing - but it doesn't last as long.


----------



## rks1969 (May 14, 2002)

Hey nikegurl !!!Looks great so far.Wish my journal looked that good!!
 When you carb up do feel like you've been drinking when you get up the next morning??All that food @ the end of the day is a killer.The sweet potato has been kinda difficult since I'm never really home long enough to bake it & I blew the door off of a microwave once trying to get done faster.Have you tried sweet potatoes from the babyfood aisle?


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

hi there - it takes me ages to eat my carb up meal.  i usually start at 10:00 and finish around 10:45 (not kidding).  then i fall into bed feeling like a stuffed piggy.  i feel fine the next morning though.  it's really hard to get all the food in but the stuffed feeling is gone by morning.

i had been buying the biggest yam i could find and baking it.  then i'd eat 1/2 in one carb up and store the other half in fridge for next time (i'd nuke it to warm it up)

but takes too long to cook like you said.  lately i've been cooking it in the microwave.  takes about 18 minutes total.  be sure you poke holes in it before you nuke.  i actually use a knife and make little slits in it.  tastes the same as baked to me and doesn't take an hour and a half!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)




----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

hey lady - i almost ate a lemon meringue pie last night.  for real.
notice i didn't say a "piece of".  but i didn't.  i did lick the knife (dumb boyfriend had to pick THAT night to buy pie)  

anyway - i made it through the crisis.  better today.  BIG exhale.  could have gone either way.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2002)

sounds like he's tryin, good job way to stay focused.


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

had to go to bed early just to stop the evil sugar voices.

it was like torture i tell you!  all is well now though.  (hope he eats the damn thing before i get home)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2002)

send it to me, i'm starving. lmao


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

WAY TO GO GIRL!!! Thats Some awesome willpower you got!! I am sooo proud!! I hope he eats it all before you get home to. What a butthead!!  (kiddin')

THAT WAS TORTURE!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

he is a butthead!  one day it's "i'm so proud of you"
the next it's "you're obsessed and ridiculous"

and keep in mind...i've never ever asked for input from him.

oops - too much info.  thanks for the support here!  it helps a lot.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

Lol!! Thats how my hubby is too!
I never ask for input from his friedfoot eatin but!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

and to make it worse....he likes telling OTHER people about it too.  like neighbors/friends who aren't interested.  i don't run around telling the world about my diet and training but he does!  (i save it for here at least)

i'm cool until he pigs out on crap and then shows me his abs.  then i'm ready to harm him - a lot.


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

crazy day 'round here!  i was in such a funk last night.  settled in again.  one minute i think the diet is working and the next i think progress has slowed.  going to just shuddup already and keep going.  good eating today.
will post details later.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

That's the way it is I am afraid!  One day you feel fat then next tight as hell!!!  To be a perfectionist....


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Hey girl, I know how you feel, I think we all do!! TP is right!
Just stick with your diet!! Don't let your mind wander into giving up..not worth it!


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2002)

ohhhh.... i so suck.  cheated last night.  2 slices bread, 2 bites of spaghetti and about 15 tortilla chips.  could have been a much worse pig out then that.  but still.  would have been a month with no cheat on sunday.  

can't undo it but i'm mad as heck.  (at myself)  i liked thinking of myself as hugely disciplined.  now i have to make sure i use the mad pissed off feeling to tighten up and not slip again any time soon.  

at least i had great workouts that last 2 days.

all i can do is pick up and go again.  but damn....


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Oh honey, it will be okay!! You really deserved a small slip...and really it wasn't that bad of one!!!! Don't be so hard on yourself..your back in the game today! 
Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2002)

thanks princess!  i think i was worried that "now i've done it"  it's over.  i'll keep screwing up.  but i've been back on track.  missed a meal yesterday but no more cheats and had some great workouts.  loving the time off from work.  going back will be harsh!  thanks so much.  hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ohhhh.... i so suck.  cheated last night.  2 slices bread, 2 bites of spaghetti and about 15 tortilla chips.  could have been a much worse pig out then that.  but still.  would have been a month with no cheat on sunday.
> 
> can't undo it but i'm mad as heck.  (at myself)  i liked thinking of myself as hugely disciplined.  now i have to make sure i use the mad pissed off feeling to tighten up and not slip again any time soon.
> ...




WHOA!

What the HELL are those foods doing on your ASS...err...in your house in the first place? 


DP


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey honey, how was your time off??? Lucky girl!!! Hope you had a GREAT LONG WEEKEND!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> WHOA!
> 
> ...



lmao...you have such a way of putting things


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

it would be so much easier by myself.  bf lives with me and on weekends....all hell breaks loose when his 8 year old stays with us.  don't even get me started on the crap she eats....

at least i didn't go near the lemon meringue pie, the good humor strawberry shortcake or the chips ahoy while i was busy screwing up!

still pissed me off though.  (my cheat)


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Ya, good thing you didn't go to all that other junk!!
Don't be sooo hard on yourself! You needed a cheat, I know you didn't want one, but your better now! 
CHILL!!
Have a great day babe!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

Had a great leg workout yesterday.  Ow.

Superset extensions and leg presses for 2 sets.
Superset extensions and hack squats for 2 sets.
1 set lunges 'til failure
Superset lying leg curls and stiff legged deadlifts 2 sets
Seated leg curl machine - drop set.

Chest tonight.  Training is going well but have had 2 diet slips in 4 days (after 4 weeks of no messing up)  Really makes me mad at myself.  Time to cut that out - entirely.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

hey use the two cheats to help you get more focused.  Now that you've had your goodies you can get back to work.  

Looks like things are going great for ya and coming around. Good job


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

thanks.  that's the only way i can look at it i guess.
i've made progress but i'm no where near where i want to be - so definitely not time for going on toast binges!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Yep, your right girl...thats the only way to look at it!!  I understand what you mean though, about not ready to go on a binge yet!!

how are your meals going today??


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

not too hungry.  i guess guilt can do that to you!  i may go with 5 meals instead of 6 but other then that - all is well.

some days i'm so hungry it's scary!  hardly ever happens.  usually i'd forget to eat if i were relying on hunger to tell me when.  but ooooh when i'm super hungry - bad things can happen!  ask any loaf of bread.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Lol!! Girl your nuts!!! 
I'm the opposite than u today..I am hungry!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

the plan now is 5 strict days with no slips or oops or cheats at all.  (like i HAD been doing!).  no carb ups at all 'til end of day 5.  then maybe a diet adjustment after that.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

HMMMM?? But you will have low carbs right??


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2002)

just the few in my veggies.  no oatmeal or rice or yams or anything like that.  but that had been my usual.  just getting carbs from brocolli and cucumber etc. and then carb up every 4th day.  was really working well!  actually - i don't see any physical difference as a result of my 2 cheats.  bothered my stomach a bit but other then that - i think they just delayed progress rather then causing great harm.  does that make sense?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Yes honey that makes sense!!  I never see any harm from my cheat meal either...I just Feel it ...my tummy always hurts afterwards! Sux! Sometimes I wonder why I eat that $HIt if it upsets me... ya know?


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

AWESOME chest workout last night.  I needed that!  Feeling very focussed again and not as crappy as I was after my cheats.

Diet perfectly clean again.  Will go 5 days before carb load though.  I'm on punishment!  lol

Flat DB Presses
12x30
12x35
6x40
10x35

First time using the 40 lb. dumbells!  I had never been able to get 12 with the 35s before so I decided to try it.  Thought I'd only get a few and maybe need a spot.  I got 6 with no help.  Felt awesome!  

After that did Hammer Strength Incline Press Machine.  Warmed up with 25 lb plates.  Finished with 40 lbs on each side.  

Pretty fried by then - just did 3 sets incline flyes and out!

According to the Tanita (which I don't trust much) I gained 1 lb and bodyfat is 16%.  I don't know if that bf % is even remotely accurate but I do know that it's going down so that much is good.  I definitely look leaner.  Finally seeing changes in my lower body.  (good ones).

Back on track now.  No more cheats!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

way to go.  

proud of ya. but we still need pix ehhehe


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

totally!  i'm getting the crappy disposable camera either this weekend or next at the latest.  probably this one.  so freaking broke right now.  anyway - will get it and hope it does a remotely decent job.  i'll either get film developed on a disc or send to snapfish and have them post them.  i hate posing but i want pics too so i'm ready to do it.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Hey! Awesome workout girl!


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

thanks guys!  i needed a good one.  just being able to go up to the 40 lb dumbells made my night b/c i've never used them before.  i left the gym totally wiped out - and happy.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

I bet you did girl! Thats great!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> totally!  i'm getting the crappy disposable camera either this weekend or next at the latest.  probably this one.  so freaking broke right now.  anyway - will get it and hope it does a remotely decent job.  i'll either get film developed on a disc or send to snapfish and have them post them.  i hate posing but i want pics too so i'm ready to do it.



yeah that's why I never smile, I just feel it looks cheesey when I try to smile. lol

But congrats on the 40's. It's an awesome bump.


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

very good day here.  feeling really good.  glad to report i'm seeing improvements still.  i wasn't so sure for a week or two.  but now i know it's still working!  

had to go to a "departmental lunch" today at work.  got a grilled chicken breast and salad of just lettuce.  added vinegar and 1 Tbs olive oil.  good to go!  i'd been stressing on this a bit.  i knew i had to go and didn't want to draw too much attention but had no idea what i'd be able to eat at an Italian restaurant.  worked out fine.

glad i had a good workout last night and feeling good today- made the huge basket of bread on the table easy to take.  (my guilt over cheating may have helped too!)


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Hi ng! I don't think I have ever posted in here. I like this journal..I read all of today's posts and there was not one mention of pornality. 

40 lb dbs??? That's awesome! 

Have you not ever posted pics? You need to get to that girl! 

I hate/dread work-enforced meal-time, too. I try my best but sometimes it's hard. Good for you for being strong willed.


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

Hey Lady!  Thanks for visiting.  I'm so handicapped when it comes to the photo thing.  Not only do I not have a digital camera or a scanner but no camera at all!
I was looking into a web place that posts your pictures in an album for you but that seems like a pain.  You have to email people and invite them to look at the album and they have to sign up blah blah blah.

So I think I'll get a disposable camera and then get it developed on disc and hope to heck I can figure out what to do with the disc when I get it!  (wish me luck)

It's bound to be traumatic - I hate photos and I know my BF (boyfriend not bodyfat!) will be difficult about it.  Uggghh.  But I finally want photos enough to endure all that.  Has to be the best way to judge progress.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

I would just get the pics from a real camera on a CD. You'll be able to figure out how to post them. All you do is save the files to your PC, then post them on here. You'll be fine! 

Why will the BF be difficult? Does he know that all the boys on here will start breathing heavy the moment you post those pics?


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

oh i doubt that!  i will be so uncomfortable posing and i'll want him to do a good job and he'll think i'm a nut for doing it....may as well get it over with!  hopefully this weekend!


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

NG....if you want to get them developed and send them to me I will scan them for you and email them to you or post them if you want.


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

thanks W8!  you're the BEST!  don't anyone dare try to argue that!

good night.  trained back and biceps.  not my usual split but i missed monday so added biceps to back day.

only did 1 exercise for 3 sets for biceps and they were fried.  i did 3 drop sets db curls.  started with 25 lb dbs and dropped to the 20s no rest all 3 sets.

back - lat pull downs and T-Bar rows.  not a lot of back work but my back is ahead of the rest of me.

legs tonight.  i'm finally loving leg days.  the hardest for sure but also what i most need!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

GIRL... I have the same problem with my pictures!! I send mine to Butterfly after I finally get someone to put them on a disk for me! NOW I know that you can just have them put on a disk when you get them developed...but after that I don't know what to do..thats why we have all these people on here to help us!  
Good Luck!
Hope u have a great leg workout!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2002)

i need to be better about posting my diet and workouts here all the time.  i log in fitday and don't often move the specifics over here.  

anyway - all has been good until yesterday.  bf had an unexpected death in his family and we pretty much ran out when the phone call came.  that meant no food packed for the day.  i didn't even think of it 'til we'd been on the freeway for an hour.  so i missed meals and cheated yesterday.  ended up eating potoatoes and some bbq.  i rinsed the bbq sauce off the meat as  best i could but when all was said and done yesterday i had missed meals and eaten foods that i shouldn't have.

bad timing too - i was just getting ready to make a tweak to the diet plan.  not sure now if i go another 5 days of depleting before i change anything or what. 

training has been good.  diet will be good today.  everything is packed and with me.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Honey don't worry about that! You needed to be there for your boyfriend, and the last thing I am sure he needed to hear was you talking about missing foods/or eating junk. Barbeque sauce is not that bad for you though..could have been a lot worse!! 

I am sooo sorry to hear about the death in his family! Thats gotta be hard hon!!! Take care of him and yourself!! He needs you right now!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2002)

thanks Princess.  While we were driving yesterday he said "damn!  you didn't have time to fix your food."  (he knows the drill by now).  At the time I said "please - don't give it another thought.  this is more important then 1 day of my eating."  but of course today it's bothering me!

i only ate 3 times yesterday so that's not good and potatoes weren't good.  at least i didn't use it as a reason to start eating total complete crap (there WERE twinkies in the cabinet!)

he lost his brother 5 years ago and he and his mom haven't really started to heal from that one yet.  at least i kept my mouth shut about my food ('til i got to the forums!)


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey girl.. thats funny what your BF said!! how cute! 
At least your back on track today!
Thats sooo sad he lost his brother, who just died? 
Deaths are sooo hard to deal with. We have had A LOT of them in my family!  Totally understand what you guys are going through!


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2002)

it was his cousin who died yesterday.  he was 73 so not nearly as shocking and terrible as losing your brother in his early 30s.  he died at home in his sleep which was a fortunate thing in my opinion.  still a tough blow for the family though b/c he was taking care of his sister who has alzheimers and can't live alone.  hopefully it will work out ok for everyone. 

thanks for your concern.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Oh my gosh honey, that is sad!! I agree w/ you that dying in your sleep at home is much more fortunate! 
Hopefully everything works out w/ his sister!

My thoughts are with you!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2002)

ok.....time for a change.

diet tweak coming up starting tomorrow.

For 10 days it will be like this.

5 meals roughly 1650 calories a day.

Meals 1 and 3
35 grams protein
25 grams carb (will choose from oatmeal, brown rice and maybe yam)
15 grams fat

Meals 2,4 and 5
35 grams protein
5 grams carb
15 grams fat

No more whipping cream in my shakes.  Flax goes in them from now on.  I'm thinking that may be nasty....but by now taste is pretty irrelevent.  I'll be doing it that way regardless!

After 10 days I'll lower fat from 15 grams/meal to 10-12 grams.

SO READY!

By the way - now I definitely need to get my pics taken tonight.   Seems like a logical time - in between tweaks.  That way there's no more putting it off!


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2002)

may as well post today's numbers (even though the plan changes tomorrow I need to be better about logging my food here!)

total calories:  1715
total protein:  194 grams
total fat:  93 grams
total carbs:  12 grams


----------



## w8lifter (May 28, 2002)

Excellent stuff NG....get those pics taken, even if you can't get them developed right away. Keep it up girl....BBP is coming your way


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

Thanks w8!  I'm ready for my BBP!  I'm headed that way.

I'm going to be doing a better job of logging my food and workout specifics here.

WEDNESDAY MAY 29, 2002

MEAL 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple
-----------------------
376 calories
35 grams protein
15 grams fat
24 grams carbs
----------------------

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 large stalk celery
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 black olives
---------------------------
298 calories
33 grams protein
16 grams fat
4 grams carbs
---------------------------

MEAL 3
1/2 cup oatmeal
4 oz beef (96% lean burger)
4 olives
1 hardboiled egg
2 egg whites
------------------------------
426 calories (ow?)
38 grams protein (but really 33 since 5 are in the oatmeal)
16 grams fat
28 grams carb
------------------------------

MEAL 4
5 oz. roasted turkey breast (no skin)
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber
-------------------------------
312 calories
37 grams protein
15 grams fat
4 grams carbs
-------------------------------

MEAL 5
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
-----------------------------
295 calories
35 grams protein
15 grams fat
3 grams carb


TOTALS

1707 calories
182 grams protein
75 grams fat
60 grams carb (counting everything)

I'm adding glutamine to the shakes


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

WOW YOU GO GIRL..That new journal looks great!! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

that's the plan!  thanks Princess.  I'm going to log my weights too.  (trying to be complete and organized.....)


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

by the way....that apple this morning was so GOOD.  i'm liking this tweak already!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey good job girlie!!!  

Where did you get this tweak from,  BBP ?


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

you got it!  BBP ROCKS!  (thanks w8 and Dr. Pain!)


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Yep, I agree!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

right now at this moment in time i despise and detest flax.  i realized i forgot my safflower mayo and had to just down a tbsp of flax.  i know w8 does it......reality check.  i'm not w8!  it was NASTY.

k - i'm done complaining


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

LOL...well, it's not my preference ...I only do it when I have to too  But i really like it on tuna...better than mayo now!


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

I really like flax on steamed brocolli - but that's about it.  It's not sitting too well with me in my shakes.  Doesn't taste bad but seems to make my stomach sort of "off".  I'm hoping I'll get used to it.  Either way - I'll keep taking it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

Last Night's Workout

my schedule is a bit screwed up this week.  trained chest last night (a day behind).

FLAT DB Presses
1 set x 12 reps x 30 lb dbs
1 x 12 x 35
1 x 6 x 40
1 x 10 x 35

HAMMER INCLINE MACHINE
3 x 8 x 35 lb plates

INCLINE DB FLYES
3 x 10 x 20
not liking flyes so much lately.  prefer cable crossovers.  i get a really tight contraction with those at the end of chest workout.  flyes lately i feel the stretch but the contraction at the top of the movement isn't as good...

Overall a really good chest workout.  Felt great!  

Actually had the BF take pictures last night.  I know - unbelievable.  They aren't developed yet but at least they're done.  I hate having my picture taken!  It was like torture but I'm glad I had him take them.  I'll post a few if they aren't too terrible.  Somehow I think I probably look better to myself in the mirror then I will when I see the pictures.  lol


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Gey Girlie!!
Oh I agree about the flax...thats nasty alone..tried it once, never again!  

Your doing great, can't wait to see the pictures if you post them.
If not, at least you have them for you to compare to later!!

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

i'll definitely post at least a few of the pictures.  at first i was thinking i don't look good enough but then i decided that wasn't the right way to think of it.  i'm here to improve and my current condition is part of the process.  i've gotten so much help here that i don't feel bad showing it how it is!  but i should insist that anyone who sees them promises to come back for updated ones in a few months!  lol

have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

wohohooooo finally we get pix. I'm sure they will be awesome and of course I always check and see how your doin, just sometimes don't post much.

Sorry to hear about the flax, I still haven't gotten the guts to actually try to just down it.  But I will have to try it on the broccoli like you said.  a freind of mine bought me a steamer in hopes i'd start eating vegetables. So now I have to at least give it a try. 

But your diet and workouts look awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

oh girl your sooo funny!! I am sure you look a lot better than you think! We are all critical of our own bodys!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

yep - the one thing i won't ever criticize myself about is my ability to criticize myself.  lol

ok - food for today coming up:

MEAL 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple
(glutamine added to shake)

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 black olives

MEAL 3
3 oz roasted turkey breast
2 hard boiled eggs
1 egg white
oatmeal (1/2 cup before cooking)

MEAL 4
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 black olives
1/2 large cucumber

MEAL 5
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs whey
(I'm hating these shakes.....bleeeccchhhh  ohwell)

TOTALS

1683 calories
177 protein 
62 grams carbs (counting everything)
76 grams fat

i'm going to miss those olives when i have to cut them a week from tomorrow!  i love them and they're such an easy way to get my fat total where i want at each meal.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Hey I AM SOOO READY To go home!! 

Hope u have a great night!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

and tomorrow is FRRRRRIDAY!  

"see" you later!  have a great night too!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 30, 2002)

NG-

Just checking in on your calves? How are they coming? Have you beaten them into submission?

tgk


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

I KNOW... YEAH!! TOMORROWS FRIDAY!!!!  
talk to ya tomorrow!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2002)

hi tgkfour1!  thanks for checking.  they still don't seem to exist....but they HAVE to be there for them to hurt like they do!  i did miss a calf session this week (been doing them twice a week) but i don't feel TOO bad about it - they were still sore from the time before!

they will have to grow.  my mind's made up!


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 30, 2002)

Keep it up & have a great Friday

I am working from home tomorrow- I love those Friday's at home. I get as much done in half a day as I do in the office.


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

HEY HAPPY FRIDAY!! Hope your doing great!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

Hi Princess!   

Glad it's Friday!  I must be getting old because they come around faster and faster (but so does Monday morning....)

Not much at the gym last night.  Just biceps (my schedule was messed up all week).  Saturday will be back on the normal days/bodyparts.  But it was a good workout!  My biceps are getting stronger but they don't look like much.  

DB Curls (standing but really strict - no swinging)
1 set x 10 reps x 20 lb dbs
2 x 6 x 25

Concentration Curls
3 x 10 x 15

Only 6 sets but they were fried.  Very little rest between sets and super strict form.  I think I cheat a tad bit sometimes with the bar so when I use just DBs I go for perfect form.  

No gym tonight.  Shoulders Sat. morning.  And then helping neighbors move....arrrrrrggh!  BF and I have helped a zillion "friends" move and we've moved twice in 5 years and never had help.....figures!  I'll be back later to log my food.


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

nearly forgot.

GOOD NEWS!!!!!  I'm over my peanut butter addiction.  

BAD NEWS!!!!!!  I have a black olive addiction now.


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

lmao....I think you just passes your addiction on to me, did you see how much I ate yesterday?   That shit should come w/ a warning label!


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

that must be it!  somehow i have one in the fridge and one unopened in the cabinet and i haven't touched them in over a week.  that's a miracle.  you should see how much pb i can get on a "tablespoon"!

but the olives are another story.....no such control over those!  i know, have to ditch those in a week too!  

are you sure it wouldn't be healthier for me to put pb in my shakes instead of flax?  

i already know the answer.....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

hahaah, hey don't even start the PB again. Otherwise you'll get addicted again. lol

Easiest way is to avoid what you get addicted to easily. 

Looks like you had a good workout, good job. And glad things will get back to normal next week.

About the moving stuff, sounds all to familiar. Same thing always happens to me.


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

so true.....the peanut butter thing is handled but only 'til i try to eat it again!  i don't have "middle road" or moderation.  i'm eating it all in way too few days or i'm not touching the stuff.

so - i better not touch the stuff!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

I'm exactly the same, with pretty much anything and everything that's bad for me. lol

so yes no PB for you or i'll have to find that little smiley with the whip.  

Hope you have an awesome weekend. Anything fun planned other than helpin with the move?


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Nikegurl.. your too funny doll!!
I haven't had much pb either this week! YEAH! I don't even know the nutriton stuff on Olives...so I can't shake my head! 

Have fun moving your friends...and next time you guys move I would Make sure you get help..thats such BS! 

WOW That sounds like an awesome bicep workout you had!  I bet your arms are fried! Great job!

HAVE FUN THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

OK - I have photos in hand.  I think I actually look than I thought.  I don't like it - I want to look much better....but it's easier now for me to see that without question I've made a lot of progress in the past month or so.

A few will be posted in about a week.


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

oh man, gotta wait a week, kidding!!
I am sure you look great!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

I don't look great but I look like I could one day.  lol.

I am officially insane now (if there was ever any doubt).  The pictures look a lot different to me than the mirror and what I see when I look at real live me.  I'm less fat than I thought (good) but I also have a LOT of work to do on my legs (bad).


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

TODAY's FOOD (FRIDAY 5/31)

Meal 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple

Meal 2
1 can tuna
4 olives
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 3
4 oz 96% lean beef
2 eggs
1 egg white
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cucumber

Meal 4
same as meal 2

Meal 5
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs PB

SHOULD have been flax in that shake but just couldn't stomach it tonight.  But truly really did measure a level 1 Tbs of PB and no more.  

TOTALS
1661 calories
184 grams protein
70 grams fat
64 grams carbs  -  59 grams after subtracting fiber

TOO MANY CARBS?  seems high to me.  I did stick to the plan though (25 grams at meal 1 and 3 and just traces elsewhere)


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Meal plan looks great!!

Too many carbs you ask? Did you subtract the carbs from fiber? 

Like your siggie, just saw that!

Have a good one!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Lina - I always forget to do that!  (subtract the fiber carb grams).  It lowers it a bit.  Thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

SATURDAY EATING

MEAL #1 (I was sleepy and I guess my brain was fuzzy b/c I didn't get nearly enough protein for this meal)
3 eggs
1 egg white
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
pinch of instant coffee added to shake (I like it!)

MEAL 3
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
4 olives
1 med apple

MEAL 4
1 turkey burger (YUM!  I like this.  Wampler is the brand)
2 egg whites
1/2 a yolk

MEAL 5
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 olives

TOTALS
1562 calories
159 grams protein
77 grams fat
50 grams carbs -  43 after subtracting fiber


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

SATURDAY TRAINING - SHOULDERS

Smith Machine Presses

Side Laterals

Upright Rows

Rear Delt Machine

have to update specific reps/weights later


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

SUNDAY EATING

pretty good 'cept I forgot to have 25 grams carb w/meal #1
and eggs just don't have enough protein for me to make a whole meal out of them.  tried that for meal #5 without fitday to check numbers at the time.  would have wanted 35 grams protein in meal #5 only ended up with 28.  


MEAL 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 tbs safflower mayo
6 olives

MEAL 3
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 olives
1 med apple

MEAL 4
Turkey burger
2 egg whites

MEAL 5
3 eggs
3 egg whites
1 pat butter

TOTALS
1509 calories (a bit low)
163 grams protein
32 grams carbs (28 after subtracting fiber)
77 grams fat


pretty good weekend eating (always the hardest for me)
will have to be sure i don't come up short on protein/calories anymore though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

looks like you did awesome.  keep up the hard work. 

hey were's the pix.  I have a scanner **hint, hint**

So you switched bands on the turkey?  And looks like you kinda have the olive problem back under control.  

How'd the move go, since you did shoulders before it?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HI GIRL!! you did great this weekend!! 
Keep it up!!! 
And thats great your pictures look better than u thought you looked! THATS COOL!!! AND Pics don't lie!! 
YEAHH!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

the olives aren't really all that under control....i'm eating them twice a day at least.  still staying within my fat grams though at each meal.

this friday i'll tweak from 15 grams fat at each meal to 10-12 grams AND the olives go.  sigh...will be sad to see them go.

pictures will be up in about a week.  i mailed them to w8lifter so she can share them with Dr. Pain and post some here too.  post office said it takes about a week to get to Canada.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

**marking date** ok, I'll be patient for another week.  

Uh oh, whatcha gonna replace the olives with?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

i think i may resort to smelling olives and peanut butter since i can't eat them.  

i'm just glad i like tuna still.  and the safflower mayo is plenty tasty.  i'd have to say that now the apple i'm allowed is a big event in my day.  lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

wohoooo **tossing you an apple** 

yeah your cutting back pretty hard, your diet is going to be about as bland as mine. 

But hey the results will be worth it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

the progress is more fun than food - most of the time.
lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

wohoooo you are one crazyyyy girl aren't ya.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

did you just change that last post you had on here? that or I'm going insane


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> the progress is more fun than food - most of the time.
> lol



I agree plus my cooking sucks, so it's a good excuse lmao

and the most fun ones ya don't have to cook on the average **efg**


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

saw ya caught the cinnamon post.  i changed it - thought it might sound ungrateful?  it's a lovely spice and a generous offer which i am declining at the moment.

there.  that's better


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

ok thanks, I thought i was going crazy when I hit post and all of a sudden everything was gone. lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

ya you are crazy honey!!! But I am glad you are sooo happy w/ your diet!! Thats good!!  You have a great additude!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i think i may resort to smelling olives and peanut butter since i can't eat them.



...sorry to laugh when you're going through hell but that was funny 

So your water intake is at 6 litres right?


*5 meals roughly 1650 calories a day. 

Meals 1 and 3 
35 grams protein 
25 grams carb (will choose from oatmeal, brown rice and maybe yam) 
15 grams fat 

Meals 2,4 and 5 
35 grams protein 
5 grams carb 
15 grams fat 
*

....just a refresher on what you're supposed to be eating  Stop worrying about your carbs and eat 'em


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

you can laugh.  it really isn't hellish.  i figure every meal takes me closer to my Body By Pain!

water intake is good.  that suffers a bit on weekends too so i have to watch it closely.  i always get at least 5 liters in.  i'll bump it to 6.

slacking a bit on the veggies too.....(meals 2 4 and 5)
are they really needed or just help you feel full?  

friday the fat drops to 10-12 grams.  (that will be 10 days)


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2002)

MONDAY's MEALS

I don't know what has gotten into me.  I'm so loving my tuna meals.  Tuna with safflower mayo and a few olives.  Has to be super cold.  I could eat this all day every day.  I sort of do....typically is 2 out of 5 meals!  I'll still like it without those 6 olives starting Friday.

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
1 Tbs flax
1/2 tsp instant coffee (in shake - tastes better this way)
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 olives

MEAL 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 yolk
oatmeal - 1/2 cup before cooking

MEAL 4
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
6 olives

MEAL 5
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS
1690 calories
176 grams protein
79 grams fat
58 grams carbs (54 if you subtract fiber)


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Tuna with safflower mayo...hmmm...gotta try that one!  

Looks like you're on a roll! Journal is also looking good!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey nikegurl  

Haven't stopped bye... things look like they're going good for you!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent NG!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 4, 2002)

NG-
Congrats on making the best of that truly tough meal plan.
Give a yell if your going to climb the walls- keep it up and it's gonna be worth it!!!!

All the best- TGK


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks everyone!  you guys are the best.  i'd say most of the time i really don't mind the meal plan.  there are things i can eat that i enjoy so i look forward to them.  i just wish i could make a rule and ban bread in my house.  every so often i open the cabinet in the kitchen and the loaf will haunt me.  last night i had a tough time getting to sleep because there was a loaf of hawaiin bread in the house.  every try that stuff?  it's like dessert!

but seriously - most of the time it's not that hard.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

SATURDAY's WORKOUT 

SHOULDERS
Smith Machine Press
12 x 10 lb plates
10 x 20 lbs
6 x 25
8 x 20

Side Laterals (DB)
2 sets x 8 x 15 lbs
2 x 6 x 15 + 6 x 10  (looks complicated when i write it like that
i just mean i did 2 drop sets.  6 reps with 15 lbs then immediately 6 more reps with 10 lb dbs)

Upright Rows - wide grip
2 x 8 x 35 lb bb
10 x 35
haven't done these in awhile.  think i'll add them back in.

Rear Delt Machine
2 x 10 x 25
8 x25

fried....


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

SUNDAY - off

MONDAY's WORKOUT
back to the usualy schedule this week

BICEPS

BB Curls
12 x 35
12 x 45
6 x 55

didn't love these.  i used the "pre loaded" barbells.  you know where the weights are fixed.  45 lbs was pretty light and 55 was a bit too heavy.  i'll stick to the ez curl bar next time (if not using dbs)

DB Curls
2 x 6 x 25

1 Arm Cable Curls
12 x 20
10 x 25

CALVES

Seated Calf Raises
2 x 25 x 45
2 x 10 x 70

I planned to do 2 calf exercises instead of 4 sets on 1 machine.  But I missed last calf workout and they were KILLING me after 2 sets so I did 4 and called it a night.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

big news - ran out of olives last night and decided not to get more.  may as well transition now before i also lower my fat intake on friday.  so today i'm adding a hard boiled egg to my tuna instead of olives.

don't worry peeps - i'll be ok (lol!)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

Hye Nikegurl!
I see you've been doing good other than the old PB addiction and Olive addicition.  I am still looking for the PB Overeaters Anonymous group.  Not having much luck finding one though.  How you feeling on the diet tweek?  Getting any good gains from it?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Mochy - The PB is under control.  I'm ready to battle the olive thing too.  lol.  I feel great on the tweak!  It's a week today.  I'm not really seeing a difference in a week but I'm not very good at that.  I think when people are crazy lean and in shape the slightest change in diet will be more obvious to them.  I'm not quite that far along yet.  I seriously need to get better at seeing myself.  I know I feel good and I know I've made a lot of progress since I started.  I wish I could tell if the tweak made a change in my body - but I kinda can't.....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a hard time telling too.  Some days I think I really see a difference and then the next day I feel chunky and bloated again.  I don't actually know if this carb deplete and carb up is working for me.  I haven't budged in BF or weight.  Don't know if I will ever find the right diet for me.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Mochy - I haven't really lost weight on the scale but i'm actually glad.  i know that means i've managed to gain muscle b/c i'm definitely leaner.  

I HATE having my picture taken but i'm going to keep doing it every 2 months or so b/c i think it's the best way to see progress.  I just did mine last week and i was able to see things (both good and bad) that I didn't realize about my physique.  I definitely think it will help to have photos in same attire standing same way like 6-8 weeks apart in time.  Not sure why I could see better in photos than in the mirror - but I could.  Try it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

i think it's because every day you see yourself in the mirror. While pictures you can look at easier and say "wow that's me" but in mirror you try to move so you can see this or that. Instead of just lookin and saying cool I'm improving.   Well that's me at least.  

Looks like you had some killer workouts, good job.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm gonna have to pop an xenadrine.  i haven't been taking these 'cept maybe 1 or 2 times a week to "wake up" before training if i was dragging.

but ohmyheavens i'm hungry today!  not sure why.  just ate my 2nd meal as planned.  (it's been all of 10 minutes) and i'm really hungry!  doesn't happen often but i hate it.  the xenadrine should take the edge off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

sometimes that little kick is nice 

I've had that hungry right after eating feeling quite a bit lately lol. Maybe that's why I've kinda been cheating every day. lmao

Good job for sticking strong resisting the urge to eat.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

crazy stupid hungry right now.  lol.  getting closer to meal #3 though.

kinda cool though....other "diets" left me not wanting to eat when i had to.  this is a first.  hungry before meal time and actually eating more calories.  used to drop to 1,100 to 1,200 and not want to eat at meal time.  now i'm 1,600 to 1,700 calories and counting the minutes.

41 minutes by the way ('til meal #3)  lol.  sorta kidding.  (sorta)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

Well I won't tell you what I just ate then. lol Boss took me to lunch.  This place gets weirder every day.  

Oh well at least I have a job.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

you ate olives didn't you!!!!!     don't lie...i know you did


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

nah, mongolian beef  But hey got ya nervous didn't I. **efg**

olives were last night on my salad for dinner.


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> crazy stupid hungry right now.  lol.  getting closer to meal #3 though.
> 
> kinda cool though....other "diets" left me not wanting to eat when i had to.  this is a first.  hungry before meal time and actually eating more calories.  used to drop to 1,100 to 1,200 and not want to eat at meal time.  now i'm 1,600 to 1,700 calories and counting the minutes.
> ...



WOW! Interesting!! I know that you shouldn't go too low on the calories otherwise your metabolism shuts down but it's easier to say it than do it myself.  I'm sometimes guilty for missing a meal. Usually get it in but not always.  But you are a prime example that the more cals, the more you burn!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

hmmm....my total calories are higher than they should be today.  not sure where i messed it up.  w8?

MEAL 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
1 med. apple

376 calories
35 protein
24 carb
15 fat

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 hardboiled egg

320 calories
39 protein
17 grams fat
1 carb

MEAL 3
1/2 cup oatmeal
Turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 egg yolk

443 calories
36 protein
27 carb
18 fat

MEAL 4
same as MEAL 2

MEAL 5
same as MEAL 1 but no apple

TOTALS  1755 calories, 188 protein,  57 carb, 81 fat.

Looks like Meal 3 is maybe the trouble.  I don't really think I count the 5 grams protein that fitday says oatmeal has.  So since the turkey burger has 28 grams protein I still need about 8 more grams protein here.  That's were the 2 egg whites come in.  (I'll skip that 1/2 yolk tomorrow).  So there's my protein.
Fat - burger has 12 grams.  Oatmeal has 3 so there's my 15.
Carb - wanted 25, oatmeal has 27.

Drop the hardboiled egg in the tuna?  Boosts protein a bit but also calories.  Should I just add a white instead of whole egg?

Still not sure how my calories got to be that far above the 1635 number....help?


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

Only about 30 min to go now 

Just thought I`d drop on by


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks kuso!  visit anytime!


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

I actually read almost everytime you post, just been pretty busy recently so haven`t posted.

Looks like you are doing very well.

Though I noticed, even though you are calling for mine, there are no pix yet   :lmao


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2002)

will there be pictures anytime soon?  don't you dare give us false hope!


----------



## kuso (Jun 4, 2002)

I`ve never given false hope.....pretty much always just refused


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> crazy stupid hungry right now.  lol.  getting closer to meal #3 though.
> 
> kinda cool though....other "diets" left me not wanting to eat when i had to.  this is a first.  hungry before meal time and actually eating more calories.  used to drop to 1,100 to 1,200 and not want to eat at meal time.  now i'm 1,600 to 1,700 calories and counting the minutes.
> ...




This is because your metabolism has been kicked up due to the tweak....READ....it's working 

As for your numbers today...you've got an extra 63 calories from your fat being slightly higher than 15 g in some meals...believe it or not, it adds up   What's the calorie count for the turkey burger?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

yep - i see what you mean w8 about those little bits of extra fat.  9 calories a gram will add up.  i'll get the numbers better today!

turkey burger has 230 calories.  12 grams fat and 28 grams of protein.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

had an awesome chest workout last night!  i LOVE that i'm getting stronger while i'm dieting.

DB PRESS
12 x 30
8 x 40
9 x 40
8 x 40 (slight spot on last rep)

Barely got 6 reps with the 40s last week for one set.   Used them for 3 sets this week and got 8-9 reps.  Very satisfying!

INCLINE BB PRESS
ok - I really don't like using BB for inclines.  won't be doing that again anytime soon.

2 x 12 x 65
8 x 70

CABLE CROSSOVERS
12 x 25
2 x 10 x 30


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow, looks like a great workout. Congrats on all the sets with the 40's. 

Are those premade turkey burgers?  They look like they have a little more fat than if you made them with the extra lean ground turkey that I've been using.

That competition thing over at mm.com I told you about is over, so I put some more pix in my journal. **crossing fingers that I win**


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

good luck dvlmn!  i'll check the pix now.

the turkey burgers are premade but wow - they taste SO good.  way better than the others.  i'm trying to get 15 grams of fat each meal so i don't mind the fat content.  they have more protein than a lot of them so that's a plus.  i make my own sometimes to but i clearly don't know the first thing about seasoning!  thought i did 'til i tasted these.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

what brand are your turkey burgers?  just curious, if they are diff than the ones at my store. The safeway here only has the Jenny-O aka Turkey Store, ones. I'll have to give them a try if these are the same ones as what your getting.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

nope.  i wasn't crazy about those.  i tried them and then switched to making my own.  then my lazy azz saw these.  i'm hooked.

they're wampler brand.  i don't know if you have albertson's where you are.  that's where i got them.  ralphs and vons (i think safeway owns pavillions and vons) don't seem to carry them.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

yeah I have an albertsons by work. I'll look into it. And since I have a George Foreman grill at work those would be so much easier.  

We don't have Ralphs or Vons up here, but when I go to San Diego they are all over the place down there.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

yep - just drop them on the grill (frozen) and that's it.  (ok - turn them once lol)  i really like them.  let me know if you find them and what you think.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

better numbers today.

WEDNESDAYS MEALS

Meal 1
1.5 servings whey
1 Tbs flax
1/2 tsp instant coffee
1 medium apple

Meal 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 egg white
1/2 yolk

Meal 3

Turkey burger
1/2 cup (dry measure) oatmeal
2 egg whites

Meal 4
same as Meal 2

Meal 5
same as Meal 1 but no apple

TOTALS
calories 1678
protein 184 (actually 179 b/c i should take out the oatmeal)
fat  74
carb  52


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi nike!

So you just plop the frozen turkey burgers on the grill? Hmm... I'll have to try that!  Sounds ggggoooooddd!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

yep - i love my grill!  just got a new hamilton beach.  it's a george forman knock off but i think it's way better.  the drip pan slides underneath it like a built in drawer so you don't have to sit it loose in front of the grill.  then the grilling surfaces pop out so it's SO easy to clean.  and of course - it's way cheaper!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

REALLY? NO WAY!!!  I need to check them out then!!! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

aaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhh  

it's one of those mornings.  didn't go to the gym 'til later than usual last night b/c i was watching the Laker game.  then the grocery store and then before i knew it - it was 11:00 and I'm up packing my food for today.  of course I couldn't fall asleep 'til nearly 1:00.  by then i'm cranky as hell knowing i have to get up by 5:30 

but all my food was set.  i only had to make my shake, put it in my travel mug and roll.  so i made it.  i put it in the travel mug. 

and i left it home on the table.

great.  just great.  sounds like i'll be eating a lot of tuna today.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

TRAINING - WEDNESDAY NIGHT

Good back workout.  Sorta barely average tricep workout.
Went to the gym late so by the time I got to triceps I was tired and hungry...not the best combo.  lol

BACK
Pull downs - Wide parallel grip
4 x 10 x 80

T Bar Rows
12 x 25 lb plate
10 x 35
8 x 35

That's all I do for back.  It's definitely ahead of the rest of my body so 2 exercises for 7 sets is plenty

TRICEPS
I was all over the place...one set here, on there, left sorta annoyed with myself for not getting better tricep workout.  but it wasn't all that bad.

skull crushers 12 x 25
close grip bench press 12 x 35 
pushdowns 2 x 12 x 30

realized that i really don't do well when i get too tired or hungry.  better stick to the schedule even when the nba finals are on.  seriously.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> great.  just great.  sounds like i'll be eating a lot of tuna today.



You aren't buying this from the little shop downstairs this time though, right 

Sorry to hear ya had a rough night, I hate it when that happens. And it's all to often. One of these days I'll learn to get more sleep.  

Looks like you had a good back workout though.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

oh yess.....it will be the $3 can of tuna fiasco all over again.  you would think that i would have learned to keep a can in my desk.  but nope.  that would have made too much sense. 

i'm such a grumpy girl today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

alright what's your address at work. I'll go to costco and send ya a case **efg** Then it'll already be at work for ya. lol

your grumpy?  **poking you on the arm** lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl!!! 
WOW U are grumpy today..but I totally understand!!! I am DYING To go to lunch to get my grilled chicken, and My damn boss Is in a meeting..and I gotta wait ..wait...wait..and my tummy is growling!!!

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WITH YA!

 I watched the game to last night!! REALLY GOOD!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

guess i'd rather blame it on the shake and tuna then on my 
%$#*&(*#$%@#$@#% boyfriend.

oops.  did i actually post that?  i guess i did.....

told ya i was grumpy.  i hope your boss hurries up!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

GRUMPY = FAT BURNING! 

Or PMS 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

i don't "do" pms.  must be fat burning.

you're awesome.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> guess i'd rather blame it on the shake and tuna then on my
> %$#*&(*#$%@#$@#% boyfriend.



ahhh ok now your forgiven.  

hey at least ya got somebody to be pissed at.  Hopefully your day starts goin better. 

well that or like Dr. Pain said


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

thanks guys.  i'm done with my rant.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

hey you can go rant in journal if ya want. lol, It's all good. We all have bad days. Just the ones I've had lately I can't post just in case people from work would stumble upon this board.  

Since they know i'm on here almost all day long lmao


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

NG I just got your pics and let me tell you and everyone else here.....you have nothing to worry about!!!! 

Girl, I don't even know why you're cutting!!!! You ain't no 20% or whatever they were trying to tell you.

The boys are gonna go crazy for these pics


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Alright, that isn't fair. NG, you aren't in this strike are you.  

w8, you are mean.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

What? LOL, she said I could post some  I just gotta scan them later tonight.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

you swear w8?  i can have a BBP one day in this lifetime?

my legs need lots of work.  lots.  but i'm doing it.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Thank you, thank you NG.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

We women are always WAY over critical of ourselve..ng, I'm sure you're doing just fine!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

yep - you can post them whenever you have time.  

you and Dr. Pain gotta let me have it (after he sees them)
i know the legs are major problem but you'll see other stuff that i won't.  

tomorrow i tweak again - fat going from 15 grams to 10-12 each of 5 meals.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

lol!!! YA Girl you posted that %%$$$~~*( about your boyfriend!! 

Boss is done, just got my a grilled chick. sand from next door, threw the bread away!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

WOW IF W8 SAID THEY LOOK GREAT!! I am sure In my eyes you LOOK BADA$$!!! AWESOME HONEY! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

wohohoooooo Pix are coming soon. 

told ya there NG nothign to worry about.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

lots of tuna today.  lol.  
tomorrow i go to 10-12 grams fat each meal instead of 15.

meal 1 (forgot my shake after i made it and ran out the door)
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1/2 yolk
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1 med apple

meal 2
same as meal 1 but no apple

meal 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 cup (dry measure) oatmeal

meal 4
can tuna
1.5 packets mayo

meal 5
1.5 servings whey
1 tbs flax
1/2 tsp instant coffee

TOTALS
1665 calories
187 protein
74 fat
49 carbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Here ya go girl!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay, I'm having problems...the rest will be up in a bit.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

Get those fuking pix up NOW    What???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, love the second one. Very pretty girl.   

You look really good.

oops started replying too fast, I like the last one also. Nice butt.  

You have a great back, nice lats.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

For some reason, they're not cumming up? I've already posted them all and they just keep replacing the last one...WTF?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

It`s becuase you haven`t added text....if you don`t add something ( like a smiley or #1 ) then it works like an edit........someone once said


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

I always add a smilie...this is the last one...this better be enough text


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 7, 2002)

NG!!! You look awesome girl, very lean and toned...what are you complaining about...great work! You are an inspiration to all of us! 

And you are officially excused for having w8 post these pics since there were needed for progress purposes (like FG).


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

nikegurl, you look great...as with most the women here, way too hard on yourself.

I particularly think #3 shows what a great back you`ve got


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't count as a chick who can't post pics do I?...Cause your sig says 'ladies'...and I ain't a lady


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

Don`t take it personally w8....she`s making up the rules as she goes


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

Awesome back!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

thanks everyone.  i've made progress but you know how it goes - i want to make lots more.

i know the legs really need work.  what else stands out as a weakness?  i probably shouldn't even ask b/c bringing my legs up is bound to kill me.  lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd say focus on your legs first than arms.  Your arms aren't bad, but in relation to your back, chest and shoulders, could use some extra work.  Keep it up.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks, TP!  I appreciate the input.  Legs are the biggest "issue" at hand but I like knowing what else to tend to.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

last night was legs.  i was so tired but had a good one anyway.

had to just think 1 set at a time.  a whole leg day was too much but one set at a time and eventually i had finished a good leg day.

LEG PRESS
3 x 8 x 180 lbs

HACKS
3 x 8 x 50

EXTENSIONS
10 x 50
2 x 8 x 60

LYING LEG CURLS
2 x 8 x 50
6 x 60

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS
8 x 85
2 x 8 x 95

so easy to type....i dragged myself to the car after doing it though!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

wow, you look totally awesome.   your right on the leg about needing some more definition but your workin hard that will come. And like TP said about your arms, a little bigger would go better with your upper body.  

Looks like you pounded your legs pretty good last night. good job


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY NIKEGURL!! I Just saw your pics.. YOU LOOK AWESOME!!!!! Everything looks great!! WOW!!! 
Its nice to finally put a face to your sweet personality!!!
KEEP IT ALL UP.. YOU ROCK!! LOOK GREAT!!!

I think I am going to start eating like u now girl!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

Your tummy looks great so far!!!  I know you must've worked hard to get it looking so good  and your arms and chest look real lean and cut, nice job!

Don't forget to work your calves in addition to those legs!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW GIRL!! Your bod is AWESOME!!! You're so LEAN and toned!! I can see this new diet is working for you!!  
Keep it up girl!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

thank you all so much for the nice comments and ideas.  i did know about my legs and my calves.  really working hard on those now.  i think it will take awhile - but eventually i'll get there.

i totally never realized my arms were a bit behind and now i can see it so clearly.  i'm glad!  not bummed out at all - more motivated to know what else to focus on.

i started training calves not on leg day b/c they really need attention too and usually i'm so wiped out after quads and hams that i don't hit them hard enough.  i think it will be better that way to hit calves hard when i'm fresh and not spent from legs.

arms....i think they bore me a bit so i don't try as hard as i could and should.  i don't think it'll be too hard or take too long to fix them.

legs and calves....a much longer harder job ahead!

thanks again everyone.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

GREAT PLAN GIRL!! YOU Look soo good... I am soo proud of you!
Great additude also!!

Have a great weekend....watcha got planned???


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

there will be lots of sleep involved, princess!  been a loooonnnng week and haven't been sleeping well last 2 nights.  

how are you feeling?  i so hope the pain is gone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

A great way to prioritize a lagging bodypart is to train it after a day off.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

calves get done after a day off - first thing when i walk into the gym.

legs get done after back day but i think that's ok b/c to be totally honest....i'm pretty much just going through the motions on back day.  i'm in and out fast and really not exerting myself on back day.  my back's pretty big and i think other parts need to catch up.
normally i'd say it's nutz to do legs the day after back but i think since i'm just coasting through some pull downs and rows it's probably ok.  (but tell me if it's still a bad idea)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

WOOOOWWW!!!   I just saw your pix too NG.  
You look great girl!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

thanks fitgirl!  plenty or work left to be done but glad to see progress!  you're doing great yourself!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

HEY Nikegurl!!~ I am about to go home soon! I hope you have a great night!!
I am sleeping a lot to this weekend!! (oh..and ya, today I feel much better..thanks hon.. )

BYE!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

Today's Meals (Fri)

Fat should be down to 10-12 grams per meal.
Forgot oatmeal has 3 grams fat so one meal went to 14 grams.
Maybe time to start having brown rice.

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
2 tsp flax
1 tsp instant coffee
1 med apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 3
1/2 cup oatmeal (dry measure)
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 4
Turkey burger
2 egg whites

MEAL 5
same as #1 but no apple

TOTALS
1530 calories
186 protein
57 fat
55 carb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

NG,  AWESOME PICS! 

Will PM a critique and future plan to you tonigh!  (w8 and I have talked it over)

It would be nice to see a side by side "before" and "now" picture! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

NG...your attention to detail and discipline is very impressive! Good job!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2002)

i'll stick with the 35 protein, 10-12 fat each meal (5 meals) with 25 g carbs at meals #1 and #3 'til i hear otherwise.

happpy b'day w8!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

hey, whatcha doin on this late?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2002)

you know me - wild and crazy fri and sat nights (NOT) logging my diet and training lmfao.

really have to chill.  i'm so impatient.  i want my legs to grow muscle right now - today.  i thought i just needed to be leaner and the muscle would be there.  i thought wrong.

arms i'm less worried about b/c i know i haven't hit them as hard as i could lately.  i don't think it will be hard to fix.  i do think i may need more volume for arms than a lot of people.  i've been careful not to overdo since they get worked with chest and back but seems like my arms were better when i did more sets.  we'll see.

need more shoulder width too.  my shoulders used to REALLY suck though so they've come up a lot.  still need a bit more work but they've come a long way.  i did add in wide grip upright rows right after the side laterals so that may help.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2002)

SHOULDERS today.  I'm liking shoulders.  They've been easy to "fry" lately.  When I'm done it's an effort to pick up my pen to log the last set.  But then they're fine soon after so I'm not hurt or anything like that.  Just spent.

DB Presses - getting stronger with these!
12 x 20
10 x 25
6 x 30 these were tough but never did them with 30s before
10 x 25

Side Laterals (DB)
9 x 15
8 x 15
7 x 15 + 5 x 10 (dropset no rest between weights)
6 x 15 + 6 x 10

Wide Grip Upright Rows
2 x 10 x 35
8 x 35

Rear Delt Machine
10 x 30
2 x 8 x 30

done!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2002)

Sat Food - a bit lower on protein than it should have been but close.  I'm not gonna freak....really, I'm not.  (but it won't happen again tomorrow that's for sure)

Meal 1
1.5 whey
2 tsp flax
1 med apple

Meal 2
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 3
same as Meal 2 but with 1/2 cup (dry measure) oatmeal

Meal 4
turkey burger
cucumber

Meal 5
2 whole eggs + 7 whites

TOTALS
1435 calories
162 protein
55 carb
59 fat

not too bad on the protein but didn't hit 175 grams as planned.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope your week is starting good. Did ya remember your shake this morning?

kinda busy but thought i'd check see how your weekend went.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

hi there - yep.  i remembered.  diet was iffy yesterday.  (i'm not gonna talk about it)  but i'm all set today.  actually have my food ready for the next 3 or 4 days so that's cool.  i'm gonna start using sundays to do that b/c i get sick of fixing food late at night.

really looking forward to the gym tonight.  have a great day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

whatcha doin tonight?  I did shoulders this morning, started out bad but got better quick after that.

and I actually made my food from today-thurs. Friday will be a cheat since have the day off and goin to Great America   but gonna clean it up for the week from now til then. and then cook again on sunday.

That's the only way I can do it. it's impossible for me to stay up late and fix food. 

And glad your all set for the week.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

biceps and calves tonight.  i'm glad the food is set too - very liberating lol.  

working hard to up the water intake.  usually i'm at 5-6 liters but i still have days that i screw that up.  time to make it an always habit instead of usually.  must drink more!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> must drink more!



make sure that's water your talkin about.  

I usually buy one of the 1.5 litre bottles at the beginning of the week and then keep refilling it.

But I keep it beside my stinkin monitor here at work so I always see it. As well as If i go somewere I take it with. That way I'm always paying attention. 

otherwise that old saying applies for me: out of sight out of mind. and then I dont' drink enough. And I've also noticed if I have the little bottles I don't drink enough because it gets to be a pain to always have to go refill the thing.

not sure if any of these idea's will help ya. but thought I'd share how I manage to drink my crazy amounts of water.


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl, 

Saw your pics and you look awesome!  Very lean and tall!  You look great already and you must be pleased! Love your arms and abs!!! Your hardwork is paying off!!! How long have you been on this diet?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Lina!  I started on 4/22.  I don't think I even have abs yet lol.  I have made a lot of progress though.  I keep forgetting and being too impatient about how I want to look instead of thinking about how I looked not too long ago.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi girlie!! I am about to leave work~  ~ but wanted to say Hi!! 

have a great night!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 10, 2002)

Looking great NG     

There's no way you're 20% body fat, BTW.  When I could see you up close you had some nice detail coming through.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks ponyboy.  the idiot trainer at my stupid gym says i'm 26%.

i knew it wasn't true but that put me in a bad mood for days!  (hmmm...i still get mad when i think about it!)

any little change i see now gets me super motivated all over again.  thanks again.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

MONDAY MEALS

meal 1
1.5 whey
2 tsp flax
1/2 tsp coffee
1 med apple

meal 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tsp safflower mayo

meal 3
turkey burger
1/2 cup (cooked measure) brown rice

meal 4
same as meal 2

meal 5
same as meal 1 but no apple

TOTALS
1455 calories
172 g protein
58 grams fat
50 grams carbs


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 10, 2002)

Pics were great!!!I wish my diet journal looked as good as yours.You're doing a helluva job.I think you're awesome like you are,but we're all our own worst critic so keep going 'til YOU"RE happy!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

NG,
Thanks for the pix- good to put a face & body to all the hard work 
Your pix are great. Keep up the good work! I also got a wacky BF analysis from the gym- they might as well have measured a seal.

On your leg concerns- Your legs are very shapely already- just my opinion....

Have you tried some non-weight training/cardio stuff to pop them?

If you are near a field or park- A few soccer drills I used to do included:

> forward and backward hops over a soccer ball, as well as side to side
> side gallops in both directions, jumping as high as you can, from point-to point
> side gallops in both directions, going as fast as you can, from point-to-point
> forward jumping from point-to-point
> backward jumping from point-to-point
> add sprints between each for variety

These really work the leg muscle fibers because you use the whole muscle for vertical and lateral balance the whole time. Just a suggestion for what it's worth...

rgds,
TGK


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks TGK!  I had been hoping that my legs were "there" and just needed to be leaner but now I'm thinking there isn't much to them.  I bet it will be better as I lose more bodyfat but I want to build some more muscle too.  Excellent ideas on the sprints etc.  I did one contest 10 years ago and I started running stadium bleachers a few months out and that really did seem to help.

How are things on the baby front?  When's the due date?

Thanks again!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

rks1969 - you're too kind.  very true that we're our own worst critics.  i tend to swing from thinking i'm doing really well to thinking i look like crap and i have so far to go.  (i may actually be insane lol)  but it's very true about being our own worst critics!

i also know that the instant i hit one goal i've already forgotten it and got a new one.  mostly that's good.  'cept sometimes i do forget that i've made a lot of progress in a pretty short time.

so i'll keep going and try to remember that it's going in the right direction.  i doubt i'll ever be patient though.  lol

thanks again!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

hey there, did ya work out last night?  

Your like me, always lookin at what I can be or want to be.  I'll never get to that because then I wouldn't know what to do with myself. lmao

So always keep workin twords your goals, and keep adjusting them to keep you stiving for better.

and they are all right, ya look awesome already.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks dvlmn.  did biceps and calves last night.  a bit rushed.  had to bake cupcakes for kiddy party at school.  she's 8 today.  her mom won't do anything so i at least wanted her to have that.  (no rant coming, honest)

took all my strength not to eat batter.  i decided the frosting might have been too much so i waited and frosted them at school with an audience so i'd be caught in the act.  whatever gets ya through....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

now that was very sweet of you to do for her. 

p.s. great idea on the frosting. good job.  

I did calves today and noticed that something I was doing was causing an improvement. But I know you wouldn't like what it is.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

really high reps?  they burn the most and that's what i usually do.  (but mine are still puny)


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

NG-

The baby front is moving along nicely. My wife had a really easy pregnancy this time around. We've exactly 3 weeks to number two- we're going with Annabelle if she's a girl, and Owen if he's a boy. So far they say girl from the ultrasounds, but my wife's stepsister just had a boy after thinking girl the whole time from ultrasounds.

Thanks for the thoughts.
TGK


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

HI NIKEGURL!! 

awwwwwwwwwwwwww Annabelle is soooo pretty!! I like Owen too..both very cute!!   GOOD LUCK..AND THATS AWESOME to hear that the pregnancy is going perfect! YEAH!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> really high reps?  they burn the most and that's what i usually do.  (but mine are still puny)



nope but my 75 rep thingy I put on here does make them grow. 

Stairmaster, but on each stair only put half your food so it's like doing a calf raise on each one.  

see I know how much you hate cardio that's why I had to tell you that you wouldn't like it. 

Mine are puny but growing, the weird part is I have small ankles which makes them look bigger than they are.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

brat!  i do not have small ankles and i do have small calves so that doubles the problem.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

been in a funk last few days.  i want to lie but i won't - 3 days in a row of small cheats.  that sheeeit's messed up!  i've snapped out of it though.  small things like the back crust part on a piece of pizza....but small stuff i shouldn't be eating.

totally not worth it.  feel like crap physically and mentally when i stray from the plan.  can't believe i did something like that 3 days in a row.

got my head together again.  probably didn't do too much damage to myself since the quantities were small but i know it probably still set me back even if i can't really see it.

over now.  done.  no more illicit nibbling


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2002)

TODAYS FOOD (Tues)
Meal 1
1.5 servings whey
2 tsp flax
1 med apple

Meal 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
celery

Meal 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 cup (cooked measure) brown rice

Meal 4
same as meal 2

Meal 4
same as meal 1 but no apple

and no cheats.  won't be any any time even remotely soon either.

TOTALS
1488 calories
179 protein
51 carbs
58 fat


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 12, 2002)

trained chest last night.  only did a total of 7 sets but hit them all hard and was spent by the end.  lots of bad and stressful stuff going on for me right now.  i wasn't sure i could get in a good workout but i actually did.  short but good. 

DB Presses
12 x 35
7 x 40
2 x 8 x 40

Hammer Strength Incline 
12 x 35 lb plates
2 x 10 x 35


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey impressive weight on the DB presses.  good job, I can see why you were spent, those two exercises always make me sure right away to.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey honey... I do that too sometimes, nibble on things like a small cookie, or something that I KNOW I shouldn't....it happens!
What's going on in your world?? Are u okay??

talk to ya later..just checking on u!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 12, 2002)

thanks Princess.  problems on the home front.  not ones that i can do much about either.  one way or another it will be ok but it's rough right now.  

hope you're feeling ok.  (at least i've stopped nibbling lol)


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Problems on the homefront? Hope all is well!  Hang in there what ever it is!!!

Stopping to say 'hi'!!! 

How goes it?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl..well I am sorry about your problems sweetie! If ya need to talk..pm me!

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

NG-

Stoppin in to day HI- 

IF there is not too much you can do to help whatever the situation is anyway and you can find a way to deal with the home front situation, whatever it is, good luck.

it is a very positive thing that you realize there isn't much you can do. At this point most people will still try to do or say or invest too much, which usually only hurts the ones who are doing too much. Keep a safe distance from any action of you can until you see how you fit in- if you are actually part of a solution- concentrate on doing your best at that part, but remember what your gut said earlier on and keep measuring against it--

"not much I can do" -if this is true, then dont get hung up.....

Best of luck.

Oh, and kick your legs asses too...

Tom


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Everyone - All is well.  Not any different really but I'm gonna be just fine.  And tgkfour1 - I KILLED my legs last night.  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

WED MEALS

TOTALS 1624 calories
187 g protein
68 g fat
55 g carbs


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

THURS MEALS

Meal 1
1.5 servings whey
2 tsp flax
1 med apple

Meal 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 3
turkey burger
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 4
1.5 servings whey
2 tsp flax

Meal 5
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

TOTALS
1455 calories
172 protein
58 fat
50 carbs


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

last night was legs.  i know now that without question i need to do squats.  i hate them but i need to and i will.  my hamstrings were sore on my first set of leg curls which never happens - ever.  had to be because i started with squats.

SQUATS
12 x 65
3 x 10 x 95
2 x 6 x 105

EXTENSIONS
10 x 60
8 x 60
8 x 50

LYING LEG CURLS
12 x 50
2 x 8 x 60

SEATED LEG CURLS
2 x 10 x 105
12 x 105

I should have finished with stiff legged deadlifts instead of these seated leg curls but my hams were so sore that I decided to go with these last night.  Will but the stiff legged deadlifts back in though.  Thought I'd not push it since I did 6 sets of squats after not doing them for ages and I was really feeling it.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

AWESOME workout!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2002)

thanks Princess!  I'm waiting for the pain....so far so good but I was wobbling on the way to the car last night.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

wow - 16 pages.  too long and too hard to follow.
i'm going to ask kuso to close this thread and start a new journal today.

new diet plan starts today so it seems like a good time!

i'm going to log all the food and all the workouts and try to be a bit more tidy about it this time around.  lol. 

see you in the new journal!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

AWESOME IDEA GIRLIE!!! How was your weekend???


----------

